# Habanos For Beginners (Informational Topic)



## cigarguy

*The Seceret Habano Code. (Informational Topic)*

Hello all. Hope you are all well. I'm off to fire up this evenings stogie but wanted to ask (what I hope to be a real quick question).

Being new to the Cuban scene I am somewhat lost when the veterans start tossing around the abbreviations for their favorite cigars,

Here are a couple of examples.

PSD3 EL 
Partagas SD3 EL 
SD2 EL
PSD2

Are these simple abbreviations or some secrete code I need to lean. If so is there a handshake as well. 
But seriously folks can somebody point me the right direction here? When people start talking about PSD2 and the like where do I start to decode that?

Thanks all!


----------



## robmcd

this will get you started... 

BRC= Bolivar Royal Corona
BBF= Bolivar Belicos Finos
CG = Corona Gorda
CORO= Cohiba Robusto
DC= Double Corona
EL= Limited Edition
ERDM = El Rey Del Mundo
Epi#1 = HdM Epicure No. 1
Epi#2 = HdM Epicure No. 2
HdM = Hoyo de Monterrey (HdM DC = Hoyo De Monterrey Double Corona)
HDM = Hoyo de Monterrey
- HdM DC = Hoyo de Monterrey Double Corona
- HdM Epi#1 = Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 1
- HdM Epi#2 = Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No. 2
HU = H. Upmann
LCDH = La Casa del Habano
Mag46 = H. Upmann Magnum 46
ISOM = Island South of Miami (Cuba)
JL = Juan Lopez
LGC = La Gloria Cubana
LGCT= La Gloria Cubana Tainos
LGT= La Gloria Cubana Tainos
MC = Montecristo
-MC#1 = Montecristo No. 1
-MC#2 = Montecristo No. 2
-MC#3 = Montecristo No. 3, etc.
MCA = Montecristo A
Monte = Montecristo
- Monte#1 = Montecristo No. 1
- Monte#2 = Montecristo No. 2, etc.
PSD4= Partagas Serie D 4
PC = Petit Corona
RA = Ramon Allones
RAG= Ramon Allones Gigantes
RASCC = Ramon Allones Small Club Corona
RASS = Ramon Allones Specially Selected
RG = Rafael Gonzalez
RyJ = Romeo y Julieta
SC = San Cristobal de La Habana
SLR = San Luis Rey
SP = Sancho Panza
SPB= Sancho Panza Belicosos
VRDA= Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro
VRU= Vegas Robaina Unicos


----------



## cigarguy

*Wow.*

Wow I guess!
Thanks so much!


----------



## hogg

welcome!

(you don't know the secret handshake?)

"If at first you don't succeed, try, try again. Then give it up. There's no use in being a fool about it." W.C. Fields


----------



## sirwood

What about this code?
GKIJUL03

A reputable HK dealer is offering Monte #2 with this code. I am unfamiliar with the GKI prefix.

Is this a new factory? I can not find any box code index that lists GKI. In addition, what are your thoughts on buying a cuban brand produced at a site other than the 'main factory'?


----------



## dvickery

robmcd

thanks i always wondered what "isom" meant.

derrek


----------



## hogg

sirwood said:


> *What about this code?
> GKIJUL03
> 
> A reputable HK dealer is offering Monte #2 with this code. I am unfamiliar with the GKI prefix.
> 
> Is this a new factory? I can not find any box code index that lists GKI. In addition, what are your thoughts on buying a cuban brand produced at a site other than the 'main factory'? *


I can never find an up to date factory code list, if someone has one (or parts of one) it would be nice to see but my understanding is that they change the codes a few times a year, making it even harder.

As a newbie myself I am going at it with the understanding that if I do hit on a nice code to stock up...


----------



## cigartexan

Having been at this for quite a few years, I have come to find that today it makes little sense to go around decifering factory codes. They do change them often, but the quality from most factories has improved a lot. As long as I can read the date, I'm cool with anything Habanos stamps on there


----------



## poker

I agree with cigartexan 100% 
(like anyone would pass up a box with a 1994 date code because of the factory LOL)


but heres what I have on file for those who missed it:


La Corona : EOG, EAR

H.Upmann: ECA

H. Del Moncada: RPO

Partazas: OSU

Briones ( Romeo Juliet): PEL

EL Laguito ( Cohiba ): CLE

J. Cano : ARA

Pinar Del Rio : LRL, SLA

Holguin : PUL, URE, UPA, IESC

Villa Clara: URL, LES, SUA, CPV, RSE, PUC

S. Espiritus : VCR, DUO, REC, PAS, USP, APE, LUL, CLO, SRA, OVU

La Habana: CAV, ALV, SSU, VEL, SOL, PAR, SCO, LPE

Cienfuergos: EOP, LAC, SEL, PUV

Granma: ACS, PLO

S de Cuba: OLA

Carlos Balino ( Rey Del Mundo) LOC

CURRENT DATE CODES:


Month Codes 

In English In Spanish Code 
January Enero ENE 
February Febrero FEB 
March Marzo MAR 
April Abril ABR 
May Mayo MAY 
June Junio JUN 
July Julio JUL 
August Agosto AGO 
September Setiembre SET 
October Octubre OCT 
November Noviembre NOV 
December Diciembre DIC 


Year Codes 
Year Code 
2000 00 
2001 01 
2002 02 
2003 03 
2004 04 
2005 05 
... and so on. 


Format and Samples 

The new Date Codes are five digits: XXXYY

The first three digits "XXX" represent the month portion of the code while the last two digits "YY" represent the year. 
Example Decoded 
ENE00 January 2000 
NOV02 November 2002 
ABR00 April 2000 
DIC04 December 2004 

Known Factory Codes

La Corona : EOG, EAR
H.Upmann: ECA
H. Del Moncada: RPO
Partazas: OSU
Briones ( Romeo Juliet): PEL
EL Laguito ( Cohiba ): CLE
J. Cano : ARA
Pinar Del Rio : LRL, SLA
Holguin : PUL, URE, UPA, IESC
Villa Clara: URL, LES, SUA, CPV, RSE, PUC
S. Espiritus : VCR, DUO, REC, PAS, USP, APE, LUL, CLO, SRA, OVU
La Habana: CAV, ALV, SSU, VEL, SOL, PAR, SCO, LPE
Cienfuergos: EOP, LAC, SEL, PUV
Granma: ACS, PLO
S de Cuba: OLA
Carlos Balino ( Rey Del Mundo) LOC
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


05/99 - 12/99 DATE CODES:


Date Codes 

May 1999 EPOO 
June 1999 ESOO 
July 1999 EUOO 
August 1999 EAOO 
September 1999 EOOO 
October 1999 LEOO 
November 1999 LLOO 
December 1999 LROO 



~ Factory Codes Unknown ~ 


~ Important Note ~ 


During this interim seven month period some of the factories did not adopt these codes, but continued to utilize the previous version of 01/99 - 05/99 Codes.


To make matters even more confusing, other factories seem to have adopted a blend of all the codes: the 01/99 NETAGIDOCU codes, and the pre-99 NIVELACUSO codes. Whether this was intentional or just the byproduct of the rapid changes is unknown, however it can be very confusing.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



01/99 - 05/99 CUBAN BOX CODES:

Havana Factories - Fábricas de La Habana 
Ciudad de La Habana - Havana 
Carlos Baliño, formerly El Rey del Mundo EGD 
Briones Montoto, formerly Romeo y Julieta EDC 
El Laguito EUN 
Francisco Pérez Germán, formerly Partagás EAT 
Miguel Fernández Roig, formerly La Corona EOG 
Héroes de Moncada ENI 
José Martí, formerly H. Upmann ECA 
Juan Cano Sainz, formerly Por Larrañaga EEO 


Provincial Factories - Fábricas de Provincias 
Cienfuegos Province 
Cienfuegos I OTC 
Cienfuegos II OAI 
Cruces OOG 
Cumanayagua OET 
Lajas OIN 


Granma Province 
Bayamo NAT 
Jiguaní NOO 


Holguín Province 
Antilla UNG 
Gibara UDI 
Holguín I UAN 
Holguín II UCE 
San Andrés UET 


La Habana Province 
Artemisa I TEN 
Artemisa II TEC 
Bejucal TND 
Güines TOU 
Güira I TAE 
Güira II TDC 
Quivicán TIO 
San Antonio I TCI 
San Antonio II TNG 
San Antonio de las Vegas TGT 
San Nicolás de Bari TUD 
Santa Cruz del Norte TTA 


Pinar del Rio Province 
Candelaria GDI 
Consolación del Sur GAO 
Piloto GCN 
Pinar del Río GNU 
San Juan (Rio Seco) GOC 


Sancti-Spíritus Province 
Arroyo Blanco CEG 
Cabaiguán COT 
Fomento CGI 
Guayos CNE 
Jatibonico CTO 
Perea CUN 
Sancti-Spíritus CID 
Taguasco CDU 
Trinidad CAC 
Zaza del Medio CCA 


Santiago de Cuba Province 
Santiago de Cuba AGE 


Villa Clara Province 
Báez DNU 
Camajuaní DDE 
Esperanza DIT 
Manicaragua DEC 
Placetas DGC 
Quemado de Güines DAI 
Ranchuelo DOD 
Remedios DCO 
Santa Clara I DTA 
Santa Clara II DAT 
Santo Domingo DNC 
Vueltas DUN 


Month Codes 

January UN 
February UE 
March UT 
April UA 
May UG 
June UI 
July UD 
August UO 
September UC 
October NU 
November NN 
December NE 

Number Codes 

1 N 
2 E 
3 T 
4 A 
5 G 
6 I 
7 D 
8 O 
9 C 
0 U 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



ORIGINAL CUBAN BOX CODES:

Havana Factories - Fábricas de La Habana 
Ciudad de La Habana - Havana 
Briones Montoto, formerly Romeo y Julieta BM 
Carlos Baliño, formerly El Rey del Mundo CB 
El Habanero EH 
El Laguito EL 
Francisco Pérez Germán, formerly Partagás FPG 
Miguel Fernández Roig, formerly La Corona FR 
Juan Cano Sainz, formerly Por Larrañaga JCS 
José Marti, formerly H. Upmann JM 
Héroes de Moncada HM 
Las Mambisas LM 


Provincial Factories - Fábricas de Provincias 
Cienfuegos Province 
Cienfuegos region (same as CFGS) CFG 
Cienfuegos region (same as CFG) CFGS 
Francisco Donantien, Pinar Del Rio region FD 
Las Villas region LV 
Ricardo Donatien, Pinar del Rio region RD 
Sancti-Spirítus region SS 
Tobacos Lázaro Peña, San Antonio region TLP 
Granma, Bayamo region TTB 
Holguín region TTH 
Villa Clara, Santa Clara region (same as VSC) VC 
Villa Santa Clara, Santa Clara region (same as VC) VSC 


Date Codes 
1 N 
2 I 
3 V 
4 E 
5 L 
6 A 
7 C 
8 U 
9 S 
0 O 

(examples)
FPG Francisco Perez German 
OCSC 07/97 
BMNNSA Briones Montoto 11/96 
JM-N0SV Jose Marti 10/93 
NISC-TLP-02 12/97 Tobias Lazaro Pena 02 
VC1-ISU Villa Clara 1 2/98


----------



## Dr. Evil

I'll have to agree with Jack; mostly uninterested in which factory (unless there's the "obvious" flaw which might indicate fakes) and really only avoid major-line production smokes from '99.

Other than that, so far it's all been good.


----------



## robmcd

dudes, dudes, dudes... you're interested in some ABCs (A Box of Coronas or A Boli Cab), which your favorite vendor dude has at a reasonable price. any major dude would email the vendor dude and say, "hey vendor dude, what's the box codes on those ABCs you have?" then the vendor dude writes back and says, "hey buyer dude, i have MF-DIC02 (MF = major factory ... get your mind out of the gutter dude) and PF-DIC02 (provincial factory). dudes, now you're going to tell me you wouldn't pick the MFs? or you're telling me you'd say, "hey vendor dude, this dude doesn't care about box codes man!" and let him choose for you?? dudes?


----------



## Dr. Evil

But, you see, I've had some spectacular results from provincial factory cigars.


----------



## robmcd

Dr. Evil said:


> *But, you see, I've had some spectacular results from provincial factory cigars. *


:r so are you going to order the PFs or tell the vendor dude you don't care... close his eyes and pick one? or you might ask him: "vendor dude... recommend one." and he says... "dude- you know that factory codes don't mean anything." :r

and poker... he doesn't care. that's why, at the click of a button, he'll give you a ten page document explaining box codes :r

and jack... well, that's another story. :fu


----------



## IHT

kind of a bump.

but i wanted to ask Rob, since i'm a new-b, what is the difference between a provincial factory and a major factory... and did i miss in the above posts how to tell the difference?

okay, i think i see it at the bottom of pokers post.

---

now i can't find the "CVA" that my psd4s have... gettin me worried, i'll have to smoke on tomorrow. maybe they switched it up yet again in 03?


----------



## poker

provincial factory and a major factory difference is there really is no difference anymore.
A provincial factory is nothing more than a factory outside of Havana.


----------



## Lusi

Just to respond to the GKI question--

GKI = Partagas


----------



## jb-

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*

I've had some Monte #2 with a GKI code that were freakin' awesome!


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*

Just postin so this get back current on the threads list.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*

If in doubt you can check codes at

www.cigardivan.com/boxcode.php


----------



## jgrimball

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



RPB67 said:


> If in doubt you can check codes at
> 
> www.cigardivan.com/boxcode.php


Good find, I will try it soon!


----------



## RPB67

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*

You can use this site to check box codes

www.cigardivan.com/boxcode.php


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*

Bump cause this thread has box codes in it.


----------



## Havanaaddict

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



Da Klugs said:


> Puff, Puff MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Pass, Wait for Marc, Puff, Puff, MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, Pass, Wait for Marc..... .


Hey is that supposed to be a crack at me :tg :r


----------



## gorob23

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



Havanaaddict said:


> Hey is that supposed to be a crack at me :tg :r


 :w A yesssssssssss we gonna see you at the Deck on the 26th?

Rob


----------



## MoTheMan

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



gorob23 said:


> :w A yesssssssssss we gonna see you at the Deck on the 26th?
> 
> Rob


Or maybe at the Starbuck's at the Metro Center (Costa Mesa) tromorrow 7pm (10/19)?


----------



## Havanaaddict

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



gorob23 said:


> :w A yesssssssssss we gonna see you at the Deck on the 26th?
> 
> Rob


What's with the wen nights :c Come on down to the Patio you bum


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



Havanaaddict said:


> Hey is that supposed to be a crack at me :tg :r


No. OpusEx. But come to think of it...  I was just glad to be there.


----------



## Havanaaddict

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



Da Klugs said:


> No. OpusEx. But come to think of it...  I was just glad to be there.


Come to think of it I always had 2 or 3 cigars in front of me :r Well Marc likes to enjoy each and every puff :w


----------



## DrStrangelove

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*

alright codebreakers, got one for ya.

JUN 05 CKM

i can't find a reference to CKM anywhere, thought you folks could help.


----------



## croatan

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



DrStrangelove said:


> alright codebreakers, got one for ya.
> 
> JUN 05 CKM
> 
> i can't find a reference to CKM anywhere, thought you folks could help.


 Those the party shorts?

A different vendor than yours has a cab from that same factory, different month.

There are a bunch of codes popping up from 05 that I've never seen before. As I've said a few times, though, I just don't think it really matters any more.


----------



## DrStrangelove

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



croatan said:


> Those the party shorts?
> 
> A different vendor than yours has a cab from that same factory, different month.
> 
> There are a bunch of codes popping up from 05 that I've never seen before. As I've said a few times, though, I just don't think it really matters any more.


Yeah they are the party shorts. I was just curious, I guess if its a new a factory I get to sample the products of the freshest virgins' thighs!


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



habanohal said:


> :fu :fu


Always such a strong contributor here.

Let's see if we can get that gauge a bit lower.

Damn

_You must spread some Reputation around before taking it from that jag-off habanohal again._

Can someone give a brother a hand here?


----------



## colgate

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*

How is he still posting at minus 30?


----------



## NCRadioMan

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



Da Klugs said:


> Always such a strong contributor here.
> 
> Let's see if we can get that gauge a bit lower.
> 
> Damn
> 
> _You must spread some Reputation around before taking it from that jag-off habanohal again._
> 
> Can someone give a brother a hand here?


There are other posts where all he does is post smilies. What a dumb-arse!:c

I dinged him when he was at -27 about 15 minutes ago.
:ms NCRM


----------



## croatan

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*

I got the same message. Have to spread it around a bit. Can't we just ban him, instead?


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



croatan said:


> I got the same message. Have to spread it around a bit. Can't we just ban him, instead?


How about a poll? Seemingly negative RG is not enough to catch the attention of the mods.


----------



## NCRadioMan

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



Da Klugs said:


> How about a poll? Seemingly negative RG is not enough to catch the attention of the mods.


:tpd: Sounds good to me!

:ms NCRM


----------



## croatanita

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*

Woohoo - I just gave my first negative RG to someone. Quite the deserving candidate, I must say. :SM


----------



## croatan

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



croatanita said:


> Woohoo - I just gave my first negative RG to someone. Quite the deserving candidate, I must say. :SM


Congrats, doll. Feels good, huh? Kind of like your first drink, your first smoke, you first....well, you get the idea


----------



## croatanita

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



croatan said:


> Congrats, doll. Feels good, huh? Kind of like your first drink, your first smoke, you first....well, you get the idea


Teeheehee  I'm actually blushing!


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*

You guys need to get errrr pick a room.


----------



## Sean9689

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*

This isn't the only site he posts stupid crap like this. Check out some of his posts at CW to see what a troll this guy is. Totally worthless member...


----------



## 5thDan

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*

You will always run across a few people that take great joy in trying to provoke others. I dinged him as well. Remember don't feed the trolls. The more attentnion he get the better he likes it. I would like to hang him up in my Do Jang (Karate training place) and use him as a practice target.:SM


----------



## illuminatus

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



NCRadioMan said:


> There are other posts where all he does is post smilies. What a dumb-arse!:c
> 
> I dinged him when he was at -27 about 15 minutes ago.
> :ms NCRM


I just knocked him down to -40.. woohoo!


----------



## Da Klugs

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



Habanohal said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by habanohal
> :fu :fu


Who will watch the underside of our bridges now?


----------



## WillyGT

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*

Yesterday i went to the cigar shop and bought a Cohiba Robusto, and checked down the box for the factory code it was "BWZ JUL 05" does anyone know if its right, or which factory this is? the cigar looks ok, and with triple cap, and the cuban humi in sanborns Mexicali is a "mini La Casa Del Habano" so its more on the curious side than really doubting if its legit. And finally it cost me 23dlls the single, was i Ripped off or is it a regular price for this cigar ?


----------



## LeafHog

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*

Don't know which factory it is, but I have seen that factory code for 05 production cigars with some online vendors.


----------



## Roger Miller"

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



WillyGT said:


> ....And finally it cost me 23dlls the single, was i Ripped off or is it a regular price for this cigar ?


Should be under $16 USD for sure and can be found for $12

_____
rm


----------



## WillyGT

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



Roger Miller" said:


> Should be under $16 USD for sure and can be found for $12
> 
> _____
> rm


Damn i knew they had to be more expensive than usual but not that much =|, almost 8 bucks more.


----------



## JezterVA

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*

ok, here's one that I don't have the knowledge to decipher.

A/L-SU-SS-I/II

It's on a box of RyJ Churchills Tubos. Any help?

Steve


----------



## Blueface

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*

Does anyone have the latest, most up to date factory code list?


----------



## JezterVA

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



JezterVA said:


> ok, here's one that I don't have the knowledge to decipher.
> 
> A/L-SU-SS-I/II
> 
> It's on a box of RyJ Churchills Tubos. Any help?
> 
> Steve


Bump...


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Ok, after posting a short description on my thoughts on certain Cuban cigars in this thread ( http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24667 ) I received many pm's saying how helpful this was to newbs who were just starting out in the wonderful world of Habanos. So.... I thought I'd put together a little list of cigars that all beginners should try when venturing into the realm of Cuban Cigars. I put together a list similar to this earlier this week for one of my buds so I thought I'd expand on that idea a little bit to help some of you young'uns out (as Frank would say, actually he'd probably say "yens" or something like that).

Keep in mind that I am by NO means an expert nor do I have even a fourth of the knowledge that most of the FOG's have around here, so take all of this with a nice big grain or so of salt. These are just my personal opinions on cigars from my experiences with Habanos. They are MINE and mine alone and probably will be disputed by some, cool with me. Its all subjective (or not, but that's a different topic ).

Initial list is of Cuban cigars that I think represent the specific line from which they come the best. They are by NO means the best of that line but just ones that get talked about the most so as a newb to Habanos, you need to try them just to have a basis of comparison when sampling other vitola's of the same line. The second list is a list of my personal recommendations of smokes that I think are the best of the line or the ones I enjoy the most in addition to the regular "benchmark" smokes. Keep in mind that this is regular production stuff so no EL's or Regional releases are included in this overview. So here we go!

Initial Noob "To Try" List:
*Bolivar Petit Corona*- Everyone talks about this cigar. Its a definite must try for all newbs to the Habanos world. Gives you a good introduction to the Cuban "Twang" everyone goes on about
*Bolivar Belicosos Finos*- Great flavor and another Boli that remains consistent in that "Boli" profile. These 2 give a great intro into the unique flavor of Bolivar.
*Cohiba Esplendidos*- Like I said, this list isn't the best of the line, just the most talked about. These are very good cigars with excellent flavors but in my mind there are so many better smokes in the Cohiba line to try. However, you must smoke some of these to have a basis of comparison for the other Cohiba's, that and everybody talks about the creamyness of these.
*Cohiba Robusto*- A very tasty cigar that has been somewhat inconsistent over the last few years. Must try for to get an idea of the "grassy" flavor that's always being discussed. Excellent with age.
*Cuaba Salomones*- The Cuaba line really isn't discussed all that much, however fans of this line prefer this vitola for the smooth subtle flavors it brings and its ability to keep your attention through this hefty smoke. The past few years crop has seen a dramatic increase in overall quality IMO.
*El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme*- Many people enjoy this cigar for its earthy leathery flavor so its a good one to try. I think the line has better offerings but this is a good place to start in the ERDM line.
*El Rey Del Mundo Tainos*- Where the ERDM line starts to shine. These are impressive cigars that are pretty decent when young and good with age. Great earthy flavors with that nice barnyard aroma. A pleasure to smoke
*Fonseca Cadetes*- A nice short Cuban smoke. These are small and unassuming but good for if you're on a quick break. Nothing to really cut your teeth on here but still nice
*H.Upmann Connoisseur No 1*- One of the best values in the H.Upmann line. Great woody coffee flavors and generally a pleasant forray into the Upmann world. Nice price, nice flavor profile, what more do you need?
*H.Upmann Mag 46*- A lot of people rave over these. A lot of people dislike these. There are fans on both sides but you can't deny this is a much talked about cigar. When ON these are fantastic but when young suffer from harsh/ammonia type flavors. 
*Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure No 2*- One of my personal faves when I was starting out in the Habanos world. Sweet and creamy with "dessert-like" flavors that strengthen as you smoke. Enjoyable and a good value. Nice intro in the HDM line
*Hoyo De Monterrey Doble Corona*- The prestigious cigar that Politicians like to smoke  These cigars and elegant and mild and excellent for beginners with the time to smoke 'em. One of my fave indulgences but they suffer from Draw probs occassionally. Still good though
*Juan Lopez Seleccion No 2*- A very tasty light cigar. Excellent for beginners and liked by veterans who crave a good morning cigar to go with their coffee. Nice subtle flavors that are enjoyable and leave your palatte feeling clean.
*La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'Or No 2*- A nice refined cigar that is similar in nature to the Upmann line. Utilizes that Classic Cuban flavor and essential tobacco flavor to get its point across. 
*Montecristo No 2*- Probably the most inconsistent cigar because of the high volume of production. These cigars can range from blah to Legendary depending on crop,year, and blend. You have to try them because this is usually considered "THE" benchmark Cuban Cigar. If you get a blah one you'll shake your head and wonder what all the hype is about. If you get a good one you'll understand what all the fuss is about.
*Montecristo No 4*- A good intro into the world of Cuban Monte's. Nice short smoke packed with flavor and one noted enough to not confuse your noobish palatte. A good to try stick.
*Partagas Shorts*- An excellent intro to the Partagas line. Small and full of POW these things deliver shots of flavor and leave you wanting more, nuff said.
*Partagas Serie D No 4*- This cigar is another one that's talked about in depth. Same as the Monte 2 it suffers from inconsistencies because of volume of production. However, just like the Monte 2, when ON, they're spectacular, when off they're blah. Same rules apply
*Partagas 898 Varnished*- These get talked up a lot because of they really are that good. They're like candy and once you start smoking 'em its hard to stop. The rich strong and sometimes spicey flavor gives you a good idea of what the Party line is all about.
*Por Larranaga Petit Corona's*- Thanx to IMHOTOP you won't find many of these around  but they're good, nice and creamy with a sweetness that will send you searching for more cabs. Try 'em, if you can find 'em.
*Punch Punch*- What a good medium bodied cigar should aspire to be like. Smooth and creamy with the last 1/4 delivering a knockout punch. Excellent cigars to cut your teeth on. 
*Ramon Allones Specially Selected*- One dimensional when young but great when aged. Nice smooth tobacco flavor with a nice woody aftertaste. Long finish and ages great in cabs.
*Romeo y Julieta Cazadores*- Not a huge fan of the RyJ line but I smoke these. Nice and strong with a peppery flavor profile. Old school full flavored strenght stick. 
*Romeo y Julieta Churchills*- The best the RyJ line has to offer. Exquisite flavor that comes straight from the island. Hefty and calming and produces tons of aromatic smoke.
*San Cristoba De La Habana El Principe*- A nice short smoke with tons of coffee flavor and a dark espresso like wrapper. Deep for a short smoke with not too much complexity.
*Saint Luis Rey PC's*- The second best of the line. Nice cinnamon flavors with a raisin-y after taste. Great flavors that border on a medium strength. One of my faves around lunch
*Saint Luis Rey Serie A*- Talked about a lot but not really representative of the SLR line. Mild to medium at best with a wood flavor and very faint Cuban "Twang". Good to experience but not a must IMO.
*Sancho Panza Non Plus*-Decent cigar and it represents how unassuming the SP line is but there are better vitola's in the line
*Trinidad Reyes*- Little drops of heaven. Flavor bombs at best, sweet creamy Habano goodness with occassional fruity flavors that delight your mouth. These are a staple in any humi.
*Trinidad Fundadore*- Talked about and with good reason. The best the Trini line has to offer. Refined, elegant, and rewarding cigar that requires patience to smoke it properly. when aged properly they are near to being a legend. A must try for all Habano virgins. See why IceHog likes 'em so much.
*Vegas Robaina Famosos*- A good intro to the VR line that is so underappreciated IMO. Spicey and leathery that progresses into a coffee like flavor. Nice strength and it'll make you respect Alejandro Robaina after this.

Ok, now on to my list of personal recommendations for smokes to supplement this list.

Extra "To Try" Smokes, XXX's faves:
*Bolivar Royal Coronas*- IMO more complex than the PC's and definitely more rewarding. Rich Boli flavor with a unique citrus flavor thrown in once in awhile for good measure. Pick up a box of these
*Bolivar Coronas Gigantes*- My favorite Bolivar smoke. Takes time to fully appreciate them and many opt for the smaller more "in your face" Boli's but this one is made for the true Boli lover. Buy many boxes.
*Cohiba Lancero's*- My favorite Cohiba! Long and elegant and requires diligence on the smoker's part. The most flavor regular production Cohiba IMO. Exhibits Cohiba's signature Creamy Grassy flavor without going over the top. The best of the best, buy many boxes... after I buy all mine LOL
*Cohiba Siglo III *- Another cigar that deserves more recognition than it gets. They have suffered draw problems in the past but the flavor makes me overlook that. Nice and creamy with citrus and floral flavors. Complex flavors make this a fun experience as opposed to one noted cigars. Get some of these.
*Cohiba Siglo VI*- Everybody loves these and with good reason. Excellent flavors in a size that Cohiba can be proud of. No draw problems here, just great flavors throughout that show promise of reaching great depth with age. Medium to full body, more actual cream flavory rather than having a "creamy" consistency. Mix that with fruity notes and you've got a great cigar. I've noticed espresso bean flavors in some.
*Cuaba Exclusivos*- A very underatted cigar. Most people overlook this cigar but a very clean tobacco flavor that highlights Cuba's earthy flavors.
*Hoyo De Monterrey Epicrue No 1*- Most people talk about the Epi 2 but IMO these are the real winners of the HDM line. Great flavors that seem to go the distance and finish strong and leave you begging for more. Not as sweet as the Epi 2's but more rich.
*Hoyo De Monterrey Le Hoy Du Roi*- The sleeper of the HDM line. The true connoisseur's pick. Stronger than most HDM's but with that elegant flavor that drew you in the first place. Succeeds where the Epi 2 fails IMO.
*Juan Lopez Seleccion No 1*- Another instance where the No 1 outperforms the No 2 even though the No 2 gets talked up more. More complex than the No 2 and a better size IMO.
*Montecristo Especial*- My absolute hands down FAVORITE regular production cigar. When young they show what the Monte line can do. With age they show how Monte's can taste stronger with age. When they get "vintage" they are damn near unbeatable. I've said it before and I'll say it again, any cigar smoker should try these out and I bet you'll love 'em. I've even turned on people to these that didn't like Monte's. They're that good. When on they are deep leather flavors with tobacco strength that reminds you why you smoke cigars in the first place.
*Monte Joyitas*- Another small cigar packs punch stick. Very small, but oh so scrumptious.
*Partags Lusitanias*- The sleeping giant of the Pary line. I've always seen newbs who try these go into a trance from the sheer power and flavor of these. Not to be taken lightly, these are the best of the Partagas line IMO. Need time, but are very rewarding.
*Partagas Charlottes*- Was turned onto these by NavyDoc and am thankful I found some. These are good, plain and simple. Not classic Party flavor but good enough to be a welcome change when you've just had too many Party shorts LOL
*Punch Super Seleccion No 1*- These are good. They outperform the Punch Punch IMO and give a brief glimpse into what your Punch's will taste like in 6 years.
*Ramon Allones Gigantes*- The best of the Ramon Allones line IMO. These big sticks demand your attention and leave you with a sense or royalty after smoking. Elegant Cedar wood type flavors with deep earth tones. 
*Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas*- Another little flavor bomb. I get cinnamon and slight caramel flavors from these. Always a good thing.
*RyJ Prince of Wales*- A regal and elegant cigar that is more toasty tobacco flavor than anything else. More than shift flavor profiles it morphs into variations of the same flavor. A fun experience and a good cigar to sit down and read a good book with.
*Saint Luis Rey Churchill*- The BEST of the SLR line. With age these are exquisite and what every good Churchill should taste like. Rich Classic Havana Flavor. Buy these in BULK!
*Sancho Panza Sanchos*- A guilty pleasure of mine. They aren't all that complex and some people find them boring. Pick up one or two and see for yourself why I like these. Be adventurous damnit!
*Trinidad Robusto Extra's*- A fabulous offering from the Trini line. Beats out the Reyes in spades IMO and even gives the Fundadores a run for their money. I still think the Fundy tops it but the buttery rich flavor of these leaves me guessing sometimes. Buy some, I know they're expensive but buy them.

Ok, there's my long ass post that most of you stopped reading about a half an hour ago. I know its vastly incomplete. Believe me, I left off some of my top smokes, but for a newb this should be a more than enough list to get you started. The fun of this obsession we call Habanos is the learning experience. Trying everything out and learning all you can about each individual cigar brings so much pleasure. I'm sure that once you dive into the world of Cuban cigars you'll find out what all of us crazy people are talking about. Be adventurous! Try different things!! Then come back and tell us what you thought because that's also half the fun is sharing experiences with BOTL's and SOTL's whose company you enjoy!

Have fun!

Dustin
XXX


----------



## qwerty1500

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Thanks Dustin. Very helpful ... read every word.


----------



## n2advnture

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Great post Dustin!

~Mark


----------



## Ron1YY

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Great Post. Very insightful. Thank You.

Ron


----------



## King James

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

wow...awesome post xxx, very helpful


----------



## ghostrider

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Many, many thanks. Very nice list, from someone who is just getting into the world of ISOM.


----------



## opus

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Very nice post of mini reviews to help guide a gorilla down the slope, at least that is my subjective opinion.


----------



## Cal

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

LasciviousXXX - A lot of great advice. Thanks


----------



## Mbraud4

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Great short summaries on those smokes XXX, now I can get an idea of what they are before i order/smoke em.


----------



## DownUnder LLG

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Wow Dustin, that "little" list is big... oh the slope.

I may go take out a 2nd, no wait 3rd, no no hang on a minute... 4th mortgage

Great post mate and I see some of my Fav's their too. Well done, I'm gonna print this out.

Hehe, here's something differnet:


> You have given out too much RG in the last 24hrs. Try again later.


----------



## cvm4

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Not a bad starter list Dustin


----------



## Rocketman248

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

hmmm...the ground seems to be tilting...not sure what this is all about...a little more...I seem to be sliding...a little more...nothing to hold on to...sliding pretty fast now...hmm...what to do...:hn

Awesome post. Thanks


----------



## raisin

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Great post! It is especially informative to see one poster's complete tasting notes on a wide range of cigars. Much more can be read between the lines with this method, rather than individual impressions. 
Thanks for taking the time to provide this valuable resource.


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Great post Dustin! Very informative.


----------



## azherfer

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Most excellent evaluations! Good job Dustin.


----------



## plexiprs

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Can't argue with one thing you said sir! A noobie would do well to follow this list and plunge down the slope, possibly never to return.

This should be STUCK for all future new Gorillas who are seeking a guide into the misty and mystical world of the Cuban Cigar.

Outstanding job!!


----------



## Jason Love III

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Terrific post Dustin. Made this noobs mouth water reading it all. :dr


----------



## Dandee

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Terrific post...very well thought out.


----------



## RPB67

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Nice quick reference, Dustin.


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Great post...I think you are going to send all the newbies into debt.


----------



## TimL

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Very nice!


----------



## Bubba -NJ

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Great post and thank you for sharing your knowledge .


----------



## Okee

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

I think this post is awesome, it should be a sticky. I wouldn't mind if you referenced even more smokes.


----------



## TideRoll

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Thanks, XXX. I'm only recently getting into this part of the hobby, with a good shove from my brother and with the assistance of JustinPhilly (among others). I'm going to print out this thread into a PDF so I can keep it handy. The most frustrating part is that Habanos often seem to benefit from aging even more than NCs (I've got some Mag 46s and some Boli Royals that I'm dying to try but am holding off on at least six months to a year). Awful hard to resist roasting one up a couple of weeks after it hits the humi. But, anyway, this list was something I've been looking for, and most helpful. Again, thanks.


----------



## MoTheMan

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

I always thought that one of the best ways to learn about cigars was to write about them.
Dustin, yours has become the connoisseur's palate.

Mo


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Who smeared all this vaseline on my skis?!

Thanks for taking the trouble to post this, Dustin. I'm looking forward to working my way through this list and comparing my experiences to yours.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Very nice, Dustin, and generous of you. Ones on your list I have tried are almost exactly the way you describe them. Can't wait to try the others.


----------



## Aaron

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Would the H. Upmann Sir Winston belong on this list?

Just askin' because it's one of the two Cubans I've had. The other is the RyJ Churchill whose review, above, is perfect. I have 3 more Cubans in the humi, all different, and I'm looking forward to trying them (RASS, HdM Petit Robusto & Cohiba Esplendido).

Great post. Look for well-earned RG.


----------



## Warhorse545

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Nice bit of information there. Thank you.

Stacey


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Thanx for the comments all. This is just my way of giving some newbs a hand and a push down the slope just like so many have for me.

When you're just starting out it's hard to determine what to try when there are so many options. IMO, the first list is a great way to start venturing into Habanos while not overloading your palatte too much.

Mo, thanx for the kind words bro. I'm getting there I think  
I agree that its helpful when you're learning to write out your thoughts and see how they stack up to others that you admire. I found out that I'm not as strange as I thought I was LOL

Aaron, Shit man I thought I put down the H.Upmann Sir Winston's because they are my second favorite cigars!! However this post was written early in the morning (near 2 am over here) and I'm sure the tired was catching up to me.

So here it is, my brief thoughts on the Sir Winnie

*H.Upmann Sir Winston*- A smoke for the refined smoker who has had experience with many Habanos. When tried as a newb smoker you appreciate the smokes strength as well as its overwhelming Havana tobacco flavor. When you smoke it after you've gotten familiar with Habanos you appreciate it for its complexity and rich flavor which harkens back to some of the older vitola's you've tried. When you smoke a Sir Winston after you've already established yourself in the world of Habanos you appreciate it for its depth and complex Cubatobacco flavor. You realize that this is what old school Habanos are supposed to taste like. IMO, you reach a point where the strength no longer matters and you find more pleasure in depth and complexity and finish than you do in specific flavors. :2 I can't wait to try this cigar 5-10 years down the line when I've become even less of a Cuban newb and see what this does for me then. One of my fave smokes.

Thanx for listening to me ramble guys. If you're just starting out in the World of Cuban Cigars I recommend doing all the research you can. Experimenting. Talk with elders whom you respect and get their opinion on cigars as well as aging, curing, production, distribution, marketing, etc of the cigar world. The more you learn, the more you realize you have so much more to learn.

Feel free to ask about cigars you're curious about and I'll try to help or point you in the direction of a FOG who can help.

XXX


----------



## Eternal Rider

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Great post . That is a long list I am going to have to work my way thru one at a time. Jut think of all the enjoyment.
Thanks


----------



## cigar_040

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Thank you for your reply 1st Dustin. The information was very useful. I am going to take your list and see how the sticks fall.....might be a while in making, but should be an adventure none the less.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



cigar_040 said:


> Thank you for your reply 1st Dustin. The information was very useful. I am going to take your list and see how the sticks fall.....might be a while in making, but should be an adventure none the less.


No prob bro.

The fun of this hobby/obsession is figuring out what you like and sampling all that Havana has to offer. Sometimes it can be overwhelming with so many reg smokes to try in addition to EL's and regional releases and discontinued cigars on top of aged and vintage smokes. Then there's custom rolled cigars by master torcedores and Farm rolled cigar but that's a whole different story 

Have fun with this man and don't hesistate to ask questions after you've done your research and read everything you can get your hands on. Talking about cigars is almost as fun as smoking them LOL


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



Corona Gigante said:


> Who smeared all this vaseline on my skis?!
> 
> Thanks for taking the trouble to post this, Dustin. I'm looking forward to working my way through this list and comparing my experiences to yours.


I look forward to that bro. Let us know when you try something new and we can weigh in as well.


----------



## stormin

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Dustin, thanks for the info. It is very informative. I have only had the pleasure of trying maybe 20% of the list.

I printed it off and posted it on the fridge. That way my wife doesn't need to question me on a daily basis about why the bank account is perpetually overdrawn. I will just place a small check mark beside each item as it is purchased. I think I should buy a box of each in order to get a true baseline on the experience. For instance, I have smoked three Siglo VI's in my limited experience. Now sorry have to disagree with you, but out of the three I smoked, the first two had really tight draws and kept going out. After the first one I said :c , I thought this cigar was supposed to be one of the best? So several months later I tried another one. Same thing - :c . Being persistent, I tried a third. This one was amazing and I was finally very pleased  . So I learned to never judge a cigar by one smoking, therefore jump to the conclusion that a box of each is in order. Especially when they come so highly recommended!

Just one question, where can I buy them? :r

More importantly, how can I afford to pay for them! When I started on this slippery slope with you BOTL's several months ago I was the proud owner of a 100 CT humi and owned zero boxes of Cubans. Now, a few short months later, I have a coolidor with 5 boxes of Cubans! ......and now.......The List.....Oh my! Where is all this leading? :hn


----------



## doctorcue

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Thanks for the list! I have yet to have a Cuban, so at least now I have a general direction to go when/if I come in contact with any. Trust me... the Newbs appreciate this!!!


----------



## teeznutz

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Excellent post. I agree with alot of your reviews. Thanks!


----------



## why1504

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

XXX,

Your list is really great but as someone who has only smoked 4 or 5 cubans and really did not care for any of them I need a bit more help. The last 3 cubans I smoked were all Romeo y Julieta Churchills. I suspected they were all dry. On my palette they had little flavor only tons of heat on the back of my throat that only got worse the more I smoked. I did not finish any of these. I did not experience any of the complexity discussed here when referring to Cuban cigars.

What I like:
Size - I prefer a 6 inch stick no smaller in RG than a 50 with a 54 as my preferred size.

In NC's I really like Cohiba XV and CAO Cx2.

So help me out here, if I am going to give cubans another shot, where should I go? Should I limit cubans to after dinner with a nice glass of rum with some fresh lime? What will insure a high level of enoyment?

Or, is my palette too unsophisticated to enjoy a cuban?

If you think I can make a go of cubans could you give some more specific suggestions?

Thanks!!


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Nice work Dustin!


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Dustin is the Newbie's Min Ron Nee. 

He is a great movie reviewer too, check out how he gushes over "Brokeback Mountain" on his "Turd Burglar" thread....

Love ya Dustin...in a manly, I don't wanna see your Pilates workout kinda way.


----------



## etenpenny

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

great thread, should be a sticky


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



etenpenny said:


> great thread, should be a sticky


It's Dustin's thread...little doubt it's already "sticky".... u


----------



## pinokio

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Excellent list Dustin!!


----------



## PadronMe

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



icehog3 said:


> It's Dustin's thread...little doubt it's already "sticky".... u


Come on. That's aweful. u


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



why1504 said:


> XXX,
> 
> Your list is really great but as someone who has only smoked 4 or 5 cubans and really did not care for any of them I need a bit more help. The last 3 cubans I smoked were all Romeo y Julieta Churchills. I suspected they were all dry. On my palette they had little flavor only tons of heat on the back of my throat that only got worse the more I smoked. I did not finish any of these. I did not experience any of the complexity discussed here when referring to Cuban cigars.
> 
> What I like:
> Size - I prefer a 6 inch stick no smaller in RG than a 50 with a 54 as my preferred size.
> 
> In NC's I really like Cohiba XV and CAO Cx2.
> 
> So help me out here, if I am going to give cubans another shot, where should I go? Should I limit cubans to after dinner with a nice glass of rum with some fresh lime? What will insure a high level of enoyment?
> 
> Or, is my palette too unsophisticated to enjoy a cuban?
> 
> If you think I can make a go of cubans could you give some more specific suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!!


No problem buddy, I'm sure some of us monkeys can help you out.

My first question to you is... what have you tried so far? Obviously the RyJ Churchills but what were the other 2 so that I don't recommend the same stick (even though I recommend trying specific vitola's more than a few times).

Now as to the RyJ Churchills, my question is... are you certain of their legitimacy? I'm not trying to bust your balls or anything but since I don't know you too well I want to make sure beyond a shadow of a doubt that they are legit. I have never had a Cuban cigar before that was harsh unless either.....
A) You were "hotboxing" the cigar (puffing too rapidly)
B) It was _extremely_ dry and underhumidified
C) It was not stored and cared for correctly
To me, any of these factors could be the reason behind the harsh quality of your cigars.

However, I'll let you answer those questions, but for the sake of the discussion we'll just say that they are authentic Habanos and that you had a bad experience with RyJ Churchills.... ok, moving on.

It seems to me that you enjoy the larger style cigars, awesome as I am a big fan myself of the bigger smokes. As I stated earlier in this thread anyone just starting out in the world of Habanos should try to sample as many things as possible to really get a feel for what Cuban cigars are all about. However in the interest of answering your specific question we'll just assume that you're going to try the smaller cigars too. So let's just jump right into the larger ones.

My first recommendation is the Partagas Lusitania. A hefty cigar that carries definite weight and packs enough of that classic "Partagas" flavor for you to really get a feel of the line. These are spicy and very complex and they usually blow most novices away, not in strength so much (though they are strong) but in flavor and overall experience. These would be my initial recommendation.

My next one is the Saint Luis Rey Churchill. These bad boys are a personal fave of mine. With age they are so tasty but when young they are very good as well. These are extremely rich and flavorful with a consistency throughout the entire smoke. They won't bowl you over with strenght or anything but with your liking of the CX2 line I believe these will be a winner for you. Smooth and relaxing and generally a great cigar.

Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro. Another great Habana Prominente that's favored among serious cigar smokers. A deeply rich cigar that makes your mouth tingle with anticipation for the next draw. These are good, scary good. Make you break the bank good. Spicy and earthy with a long finish. These will not disappoint.

My last recommendation for now will be the H.Upmann Monarchs. A very good cigar with a more straightforward tobacco taste. These provide great insight into Havana cigars. Nice clean tobacco flavor with subtle spiciness and a smooth consistency. These perform well. Sometimes overlooked because they have to compete with the Sir Winston's, they are a real treat.

Just a little bit more advice. Smoke what you like bro. The fun of smoking cigars is trying new things while relishing the smokes you already love. If after sampling numerous Habanos you decide they're not for you then..... cool. Stick to smoking what makes you happy bro. You don't need to be somewhere fancy to enjoy a nice Cuban cigar. I enjoy them out on my patio, in the car, while working in the garage, while watching a movie, or out HERFing with friends. Smoke what you like.

And if you have any more questions, feel free to ask. There are TONS of gorillas here with a whole lot of knowledge who are more than willing to help out.

Dustin
XXX


----------



## bpegler

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Thank you so much for this post, and I appreciate your great short-takes on all these cigars. I look forward to trying some on the list that I haven't yet sampled.:dr

My wife, on the other hand, wishes you would burn a slow death in a place as hot as my credit card is going to be...:c


----------



## dadof3illinois

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



LasciviousXXX said:


> No problem buddy, I'm sure some of us monkeys can help you out.
> 
> My first question to you is... what have you tried so far? Obviously the RyJ Churchills but what were the other 2 so that I don't recommend the same stick (even though I recommend trying specific vitola's more than a few times).
> 
> Now as to the RyJ Churchills, my question is... are you certain of their legitimacy? I'm not trying to bust your balls or anything but since I don't know you too well I want to make sure beyond a shadow of a doubt that they are legit. I have never had a Cuban cigar before that was harsh unless either.....
> A) You were "hotboxing" the cigar (puffing too rapidly)
> B) It was _extremely_ dry and underhumidified
> C) It was not stored and cared for correctly
> To me, any of these factors could be the reason behind the harsh quality of your cigars.
> 
> However, I'll let you answer those questions, but for the sake of the discussion we'll just say that they are authentic Habanos and that you had a bad experience with RyJ Churchills.... ok, moving on.
> 
> It seems to me that you enjoy the larger style cigars, awesome as I am a big fan myself of the bigger smokes. As I stated earlier in this thread anyone just starting out in the world of Habanos should try to sample as many things as possible to really get a feel for what Cuban cigars are all about. However in the interest of answering your specific question we'll just assume that you're going to try the smaller cigars too. So let's just jump right into the larger ones.
> 
> My first recommendation is the Partagas Lusitania. A hefty cigar that carries definite weight and packs enough of that classic "Partagas" flavor for you to really get a feel of the line. These are spicy and very complex and they usually blow most novices away, not in strength so much (though they are strong) but in flavor and overall experience. These would be my initial recommendation.
> 
> My next one is the Saint Luis Rey Churchill. These bad boys are a personal fave of mine. With age they are so tasty but when young they are very good as well. These are extremely rich and flavorful with a consistency throughout the entire smoke. They won't bowl you over with strenght or anything but with your liking of the CX2 line I believe these will be a winner for you. Smooth and relaxing and generally a great cigar.
> 
> Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro. Another great Habana Prominente that's favored among serious cigar smokers. A deeply rich cigar that makes your mouth tingle with anticipation for the next draw. These are good, scary good. Make you break the bank good. Spicy and earthy with a long finish. These will not disappoint.
> 
> My last recommendation for now will be the H.Upmann Monarchs. A very good cigar with a more straightforward tobacco taste. These provide great insight into Havana cigars. Nice clean tobacco flavor with subtle spiciness and a smooth consistency. These perform well. Sometimes overlooked because they have to compete with the Sir Winston's, they are a real treat.
> 
> Just a little bit more advice. Smoke what you like bro. The fun of smoking cigars is trying new things while relishing the smokes you already love. If after sampling numerous Habanos you decide they're not for you then..... cool. Stick to smoking what makes you happy bro. You don't need to be somewhere fancy to enjoy a nice Cuban cigar. I enjoy them out on my patio, in the car, while working in the garage, while watching a movie, or out HERFing with friends. Smoke what you like.
> 
> And if you have any more questions, feel free to ask. There are TONS of gorillas here with a whole lot of knowledge who are more than willing to help out.
> 
> Dustin
> XXX


Great advice Dustin. Sounds like the RyJ Churchills were either fakes or just dried out. He might even venture into some HdM DC's, these have a little less spice and more of a cream flavor but still have a nice bold full body than the party lusi's.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



bpegler said:


> Thank you so much for this post, and I appreciate your great short-takes on all these cigars. I look forward to trying some on the list that I haven't yet sampled.:dr
> 
> My wife, on the other hand, wishes you would burn a slow death in a place as hot as my credit card is going to be...:c


Well, if she would've caught me last month... I damn near would have been :r

Thanx for the kind words, don't take 'em to heart, only this newbs opinion

Jerry, I can't believe I forgot to mention one of my faves, thanx for catching that. HDM DC's are YUMMY!


----------



## why1504

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



LasciviousXXX said:


> No problem buddy, I'm sure some of us monkeys can help you out.
> 
> My first question to you is... what have you tried so far? Obviously the RyJ Churchills but what were the other 2 so that I don't recommend the same stick (even though I recommend trying specific vitola's more than a few times).
> 
> Now as to the RyJ Churchills, my question is... are you certain of their legitimacy? I'm not trying to bust your balls or anything but since I don't know you too well I want to make sure beyond a shadow of a doubt that they are legit. I have never had a Cuban cigar before that was harsh unless either.....
> A) You were "hotboxing" the cigar (puffing too rapidly)
> B) It was _extremely_ dry and underhumidified
> C) It was not stored and cared for correctly
> To me, any of these factors could be the reason behind the harsh quality of your cigars.
> 
> However, I'll let you answer those questions, but for the sake of the discussion we'll just say that they are authentic Habanos and that you had a bad experience with RyJ Churchills.... ok, moving on.
> 
> It seems to me that you enjoy the larger style cigars, awesome as I am a big fan myself of the bigger smokes. As I stated earlier in this thread anyone just starting out in the world of Habanos should try to sample as many things as possible to really get a feel for what Cuban cigars are all about. However in the interest of answering your specific question we'll just assume that you're going to try the smaller cigars too. So let's just jump right into the larger ones.
> 
> My first recommendation is the Partagas Lusitania. A hefty cigar that carries definite weight and packs enough of that classic "Partagas" flavor for you to really get a feel of the line. These are spicy and very complex and they usually blow most novices away, not in strength so much (though they are strong) but in flavor and overall experience. These would be my initial recommendation.
> 
> My next one is the Saint Luis Rey Churchill. These bad boys are a personal fave of mine. With age they are so tasty but when young they are very good as well. These are extremely rich and flavorful with a consistency throughout the entire smoke. They won't bowl you over with strenght or anything but with your liking of the CX2 line I believe these will be a winner for you. Smooth and relaxing and generally a great cigar.
> 
> Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro. Another great Habana Prominente that's favored among serious cigar smokers. A deeply rich cigar that makes your mouth tingle with anticipation for the next draw. These are good, scary good. Make you break the bank good. Spicy and earthy with a long finish.  These will not disappoint.
> 
> My last recommendation for now will be the H.Upmann Monarchs. A very good cigar with a more straightforward tobacco taste. These provide great insight into Havana cigars. Nice clean tobacco flavor with subtle spiciness and a smooth consistency. These perform well. Sometimes overlooked because they have to compete with the Sir Winston's, they are a real treat.
> 
> Just a little bit more advice. Smoke what you like bro. The fun of smoking cigars is trying new things while relishing the smokes you already love. If after sampling numerous Habanos you decide they're not for you then..... cool. Stick to smoking what makes you happy bro. You don't need to be somewhere fancy to enjoy a nice Cuban cigar. I enjoy them out on my patio, in the car, while working in the garage, while watching a movie, or out HERFing with friends. Smoke what you like.
> 
> And if you have any more questions, feel free to ask. There are TONS of gorillas here with a whole lot of knowledge who are more than willing to help out.
> 
> Dustin
> XXX


This is great. I was not hotboxing. I have been smoking for a several years and when I get together with my friends I am ususally the last to finish not the first. Was it dry and cared for properly? Well, one of these was suspect. The other was presented to me by one of my best smoking buddies at my daughters debutante party. He had 2 and we smoked them together, and he is particular about his cigars. Fake?? well I have no idea. As for the other 2, well I just don't remember.

These suggestions are great and with my pending curise I plan to pick up one or two cubans to smoke late at night on the back deck or in the cigar bar with a glass of whiskey. Now I have some ideas on what to try.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Good post Dustin. Thanks for taking the ime to help a couple young "rookies" out. The list is long, and the road is tough, but come hell or high water, I will complete.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



why1504 said:


> This is great. I was not hotboxing. I have been smoking for a several years and when I get together with my friends I am ususally the last to finish not the first. Was it dry and cared for properly? Well, one of these was suspect. The other was presented to me by one of my best smoking buddies at my daughters debutante party. He had 2 and we smoked them together, and he is particular about his cigars. Fake?? well I have no idea. As for the other 2, well I just don't remember.
> 
> These suggestions are great and with my pending curise I plan to pick up one or two cubans to smoke late at night on the back deck or in the cigar bar with a glass of whiskey. Now I have some ideas on what to try.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Cool,
My first inclination was that you had some fakes on your hand but I don't want to just come out and say it seeing as how I don't know you _that_ well  After what you said, I would highly doubt that they were authentic Habanos. The only way you can know for sure if what you're smoking is the real deal is if you purchase them yourself from a reliable source...... or if you really REALLy trust your buddies.

Glad we could help out and welcome to the wonderful World of Habanos. I think you'll enjoy your experiences.

XXX


----------



## Gingerbreadman

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



stormin said:


> I printed it off and posted it on the fridge. That way my wife doesn't need to question me on a daily basis about why the bank account is perpetually overdrawn. :hn


Good idea. I also am going to print this list out for quick reference.

I would also like to join everyone and thank Lasciviousxxx for taking the time needed to put this list together.

Lastly, this labor of love should be "stickied", it would be a shame to see this fall back a few pages.

G-bread


----------



## Aaron

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



why1504 said:


> Your list is really great but as someone who has only smoked 4 or 5 cubans and really did not care for any of them *I need a bit more help*. The last 3 cubans I smoked were all Romeo y Julieta Churchills. I suspected they were all dry. On my palette they had little flavor only *tons of heat on the back of my throat that only got worse the more I smoked*. I did not finish any of these. I did not experience any of the complexity discussed here when referring to Cuban cigars.
> ...
> If you think I can make a go of cubans *could you give some more specific suggestions*?
> 
> Thanks!!


First of all, you're not supposed to put the *LIT* end of the Cuban in your mouth. :w


----------



## Navydoc

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Wow Dustin I can't believe you left off the Boli GM's, Cabinettas, VR Jubs, and Cohiba 30th Annies. All quite nice and readily available.....seriously though, great job Dustin.


----------



## DonWeb

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

well sculptured advice; i wanna write like you when i grow up.


----------



## why1504

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



Aaron said:


> First of all, you're not supposed to put the *LIT* end of the Cuban in your mouth. :w


Really!!


----------



## gorob23

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



LasciviousXXX said:


> *Saint Luis Rey Churchill*- The BEST of the SLR line. With age these are exquisite and what every good Churchill should taste like. Rich Classic Havana Flavor. Buy these in BULK!
> Dustin


:c DON'T DO THIS TO ME!!!!!!

Larry do we like these

Rob


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Paul, I figured we should let them go in the hole enough with the regular productions stuff and just when they think they can't possibly spend any more $$$, we introduce them to the REALLY expensive stuff  hehehehe

LOL @ Rob,
Sorry bro, I couldn't help it... they're just too good. Had a really good one the other day too, mmmmmmmmm


----------



## dahigman

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Dustin, you are one of the reasons that this board is GREAT! Thanks for taking the time to put this list together so we noobs know where to start. I'm lucky enough to have several of the sticks that you mentioned. I have been looking at them as a collection, but since reading this I am going to smoke more to decide what I REALLY like (right now I'm having a RASS that is YUMMMY). To stay married I won't be buying boxes, but I will buy 5ers whenever I have a chance. 
I LAUGH AT CBID, HA!

Jeff


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



PuffDaddy said:


> Dustin, you are one of the reasons that this board is GREAT! Thanks for taking the time to put this list together so we noobs know where to start. I'm lucky enough to have several of the sticks that you mentioned. I have been looking at them as a collection, but since reading this I am going to smoke more to decide what I REALLY like (right now I'm having a RASS that is YUMMMY). To stay married I won't be buying boxes, but I will buy 5ers whenever I have a chance.
> I LAUGH AT CBID, HA!
> 
> Jeff


Good for you bro! That's the way to be!

I really think that samplers,fivers,etc are the way to go when you're first starting out. It gives you a chance to try a wide range of cigars that might be cost prohibitive if you bought in boxes. Try one of the vendors that let you build your own sampler packs, those are GREAT! You get exactly what you want for a very small price IMO. Then when you've figured out your tastes and favorites, buy a box or two to set back for a couple years while you continue to smoke samplers. In a couple years you will have an entirely different experience with your smokes.

The real fun of this obsession is sharing your passion with friends... that's what CS is all about. Telling people what you enjoy and then listening to their recommendations based on your tastes. Now THAT is fun!

Welcome to the fold bro...

XXX


----------



## why1504

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Dustin,

Thanks so much while in St. Maarten I plan to pick up the Vegas Robaina, and the Sait Louis Rey Churchill. If I can afford them I will ge the Partagas as well. I like NC Partagus but it looks like that could be over $25 stick and that is out of my price range. They will all be smoked young so that is what I plan. Thanks Again.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



why1504 said:


> Dustin,
> 
> Thanks so much while in St. Maarten I plan to pick up the Vegas Robaina, and the Sait Louis Rey Churchill. If I can afford them I will ge the Partagas as well. I like NC Partagus but it looks like that could be over $25 stick and that is out of my price range. They will all be smoked young so that is what I plan. Thanks Again.


No problem bro. The wife and I were in St. Maarten last March on our honeymoon. Its a beautiful place, you're going to love it!!! Make sure you stop in at the LCDH, that is the *only* place I would shop for Habanos while there as every other shop claims that they sell Cuban Cigars. If you want authentic smokes then go to the LCDH, if you search through my pics you'll even see a pic of me outside their shop. Nice guys there.

Believe me, you won't be spending $25 a stick LOL

Have fun!


----------



## Gordie

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

In light of your emphasis on SLR Churchills, I had one from my Sept. '02 box yesterday. The may not be the strongest cigars I've ever had, but they are consistently very good. The bad news is that I don't have many left (8, I think). If I could find a cab from '02 it would be great.

Regarding this thread, I wish I had this when I first lost my balance. I didn't do too bad, as my first 5 purchases were CoRo, Trini RE, VRDA, SLR C-hills and Boli CG's. Obviously, I was getting _some_ advice, but having access to your post would have been helpful nevertheless. Thanks for the effort.


----------



## onlyonerm

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



LasciviousXXX said:


> Thanx for the comments all. This is just my way of giving some newbs a hand and a push down the slope just like so many have for me.
> 
> When you're just starting out it's hard to determine what to try when there are so many options. IMO, the first list is a great way to start venturing into Habanos while not overloading your palatte too much.
> 
> Mo, thanx for the kind words bro. I'm getting there I think
> I agree that its helpful when you're learning to write out your thoughts and see how they stack up to others that you admire. I found out that I'm not as strange as I thought I was LOL
> 
> Aaron, Shit man I thought I put down the H.Upmann Sir Winston's because they are my second favorite cigars!! However this post was written early in the morning (near 2 am over here) and I'm sure the tired was catching up to me.
> 
> So here it is, my brief thoughts on the Sir Winnie
> 
> *H.Upmann Sir Winston*- A smoke for the refined smoker who has had experience with many Habanos. When tried as a newb smoker you appreciate the smokes strength as well as its overwhelming Havana tobacco flavor. When you smoke it after you've gotten familiar with Habanos you appreciate it for its complexity and rich flavor which harkens back to some of the older vitola's you've tried. When you smoke a Sir Winston after you've already established yourself in the world of Habanos you appreciate it for its depth and complex Cubatobacco flavor. You realize that this is what old school Habanos are supposed to taste like. IMO, you reach a point where the strength no longer matters and you find more pleasure in depth and complexity and finish than you do in specific flavors. :2 I can't wait to try this cigar 5-10 years down the line when I've become even less of a Cuban newb and see what this does for me then. One of my fave smokes.
> 
> Thanx for listening to me ramble guys. If you're just starting out in the World of Cuban Cigars I recommend doing all the research you can. Experimenting. Talk with elders whom you respect and get their opinion on cigars as well as aging, curing, production, distribution, marketing, etc of the cigar world. The more you learn, the more you realize you have so much more to learn.
> 
> Feel free to ask about cigars you're curious about and I'll try to help or point you in the direction of a FOG who can help.
> 
> XXX


I will take you up on the offer to ask about others one might have a question about. How do you feel about the Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robusto


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



onlyonerm said:


> I will take you up on the offer to ask about others one might have a question about. How do you feel about the Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robusto


Ehhh, well..... I have mixed feelings on the Petit Robusto. It depends on what we're talking about specifically in regards to that vitola.

If we're talking about its depth and complexity in regards to the rest of the HDM line, then its probably not going to be a favorable talk for the HDM PR.

However, if we're talking about its performance in general as a short cigar then its decent to good at best IMO.

What the PR lacks is the class and elegance of the rest of the HDM line. The subtle sweetness that usually marks the rest of the line is not found in the PR. What you will find is pleasant tobacco flavors with more wood flavors and a little spice at the end. Not bad just didn't live up to what I thought a HDM should be.

The initial run of the HDM PR's were somewhat harsher than most Habanos, they weren't harsh per se just not as smooth as the rest of the Islands smokes. The more recent releases have been good and the ones that come in the 3 packs seem to be smoking better than the dress box sticks at the moment. So I guess in summation, if you're looking for a nice quick smoke that you're not going to be upset about putting out prematurely then pick these up. However there are MANY more short smokes that I would purchase before this.


----------



## HeavySmoke

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

This is awesome info. Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## warden291

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Hey Dustin!

Thanks for the info. ....would you think about doing a similiar posting about the non-ISOM's that are posted on the www.top25cigar.com site...especially the sub $6.00 cigars? I'm not saying that I'm lazy & don't want to research the reviews on these cigars that are posted but an experienced opinion on the less expensive cigars would be very helpful for this chimp in the jungle.

Thanks.
warden291.


----------



## drrgill

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Thanks Dustin Great info Im about 1/3 through your list. Need to step it up a bit Catching up as fast as I can!!


----------



## okierock

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

I don't know if the general pop. here shares your opinions of these gars but I greatly appreciate the one stop review for a variety of habanos. I see a lot of the review cue's that I like on several of the gars. I wouldn't mind seeing this sticky.


----------



## mc185

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Great list!!!
I have yet to smoke a habano, but I just started a small list of smokes I want to try and all of them are on your list. Basically they are the ones everyones always talking about.

Bolivar Petit Corona
Cohiba Robusto
Cohiba Siglo VI
H. Upmann Magnum 46
Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure No 2
Montecristo No 2
Partagas Shorts
Partagas Serie D No 4
Ramon Allones Specially Selected
Romeo y Julieta Churchill


----------



## theromulus

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



mc185 said:


> Great list!!!
> I have yet to smoke a habano, but I just started a small list of smokes I want to try and all of them are on your list. Basically they are the ones everyones always talking about.
> 
> Bolivar Petit Corona
> Cohiba Robusto
> Cohiba Siglo VI
> H. Upmann Magnum 46
> Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure No 2
> Montecristo No 2
> Partagas Shorts
> Partagas Serie D No 4
> Ramon Allones Specially Selected
> Romeo y Julieta Churchill


That looks like a great start!


----------



## StudentSmoker

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

I think this is closing on sticky status.


----------



## thinhouse

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Thanks Dustin, this is a great help for me. I have worked through half of your list. I have enjoyed everyone so far. The ones that really stood out for me where the trinidad reyes, JL#1, moti especials, and the cohiba III.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



warden291 said:


> Hey Dustin!
> 
> Thanks for the info. ....would you think about doing a similiar posting about the non-ISOM's that are posted on the www.top25cigar.com site...especially the sub $6.00 cigars? I'm not saying that I'm lazy & don't want to research the reviews on these cigars that are posted but an experienced opinion on the less expensive cigars would be very helpful for this chimp in the jungle.
> 
> Thanks.
> warden291.


Actually I don't think I'd be the best person to compose such a list. I was smoking NC's for awhile but got bit by the Habanos bug so hard that I damn near abandoned my NC consumption for the dark side. I know quite a bit about Habanos but have just recently started to "re-discover" how nice NC's can be. I'm trying to really do my homework on them as I would like to have a nice well rounded palate for those as well.

I would say contact some other different FOG's for the rundown on the NC's. I know SeanGar and TxMatt have TONS of knowledge and a wide range of experience and would be better suited to answer your specific question. Enjoy yourself bro and remember that there are great cigars from all over the place...... there's just more from Cuba  LOL

Okierock, as I said, these are just my humble opinions and opinions vary greatly especially when it comes to flavor. My advice is to try 'em all yourself and see how close my personal view is with yours, its really quite fun. I really enjoy seeing how much my opinion differs from people that I respect.... you really learn something.

XXX


----------



## hatred

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

great, just great... now i have to drop a ton of cash to pick up a slew of Habanos. on second thought, i guess that's why i'm here. thanks for the info. to echo others' thoughts, this is a tremendous help for a newb to Cubans. i second the idea of making this sticky (though i would imagine the top25cigar DB would be just as effective).


----------



## warden291

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



LasciviousXXX said:


> Actually I don't think I'd be the best person to compose such a list. I was smoking NC's for awhile but got bit by the Habanos bug so hard that I damn near abandoned my NC consumption for the dark side. I know quite a bit about Habanos but have just recently started to "re-discover" how nice NC's can be. I'm trying to really do my homework on them as I would like to have a nice well rounded palate for those as well.
> 
> I would say contact some other different FOG's for the rundown on the NC's. I know SeanGar and TxMatt have TONS of knowledge and a wide range of experience and would be better suited to answer your specific question. Enjoy yourself bro and remember that there are great cigars from all over the place...... there's just more from Cuba  LOL
> 
> Okierock, as I said, these are just my humble opinions and opinions vary greatly especially when it comes to flavor. My advice is to try 'em all yourself and see how close my personal view is with yours, its really quite fun. I really enjoy seeing how much my opinion differs from people that I respect.... you really learn something.
> 
> XXX


Thanks Dustin ...I'll take your advice. 
warden291


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



hatred said:


> great, just great... now i have to drop a ton of cash to pick up a slew of Habanos. on second thought, i guess that's why i'm here. thanks for the info. to echo others' thoughts, this is a tremendous help for a newb to Cubans. i second the idea of making this sticky (though i would imagine the top25cigar DB would be just as effective).


Sorry about that bro, what can I say? I'm just a bad man....

Eventually one of these days I'll put together my thoughts on EL's and post it in this thread. However the down side to that is that most are now very hard to come by, especially some of the original release stuff. Would love to see one of the FOG's put together a list of Custom Rolled stuff, obviously this would vary tremendously as most custom Rolled cigars are just that..... CUSTOM tailored to the person requesting them. Still its always nice to hear what other people think about certain sticks.

Comparing notes is a hell of a lot of fun.

XXX


----------



## uselessdreamer1

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

awesome post man. I enjoyed the reccomendations.


----------



## Isombitch

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Great post and essential reading to someone like me who is just starting down the road to lawlessness!


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



LasciviousXXX said:


> Would love to see one of the FOG's put together a list of Custom Rolled stuff, obviously this would vary tremendously as most custom Rolled cigars are just that..... CUSTOM tailored to the person requesting them. Still its always nice to hear what other people think about certain sticks.
> 
> Comparing notes is a hell of a lot of fun.
> 
> XXX


That's gonna be tough to do with custom rolleds. Not only does personal preference make a difference, the variation of the tobacco in terms of quality can be all over the map. Anyone want to debate the 04 and 05 tabbies?

On the other hand, there's only one master who I can honestly say i've never liked any customs from. Most of the time, custom rolleds are most excellent.


----------



## [OT] Loki

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

not to hijack the thread but where can one look for places that custom role cigars?


----------



## jgros001

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



[OT] Loki said:


> not to hijack the thread but where can one look for places that custom role cigars?


search....I know I am

the wts forum sometimes has some available - just last week a very nice selection was for sale.

good luck!


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



[OT] Loki said:


> not to hijack the thread but where can one look for places that custom role cigars?


from the masters who roll them 

and my basement


----------



## drevim

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



carbonbased_al said:


> from the masters who roll them
> 
> and my basement


Time to plan a trip to Joe's!!!  Jersey's lovely this time of year...

Must....find....more....Taboadas......:dr :r

I'd actually debated on answering Dustin's question on custom rolleds as...Taboada...Good!!

Wouldn't leaf quality be the only variable in Tabbies from year to year, since he can select the premium leaves for rolling? Or did he have a bad year due to health or other issues?


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



drevim said:


> Wouldn't leaf quality be the only variable in Tabbies from year to year, since he can select the premium leaves for rolling? Or did he have a bad year due to health or other issues?


Pretty much yea, it's mostly leaf quality. Ask Gabe and Gerry about that time they drove down to watch him roll!


----------



## longashes

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Very nice assessment and good list!


----------



## Dandee

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Bump...too good to let it off the first page!


----------



## Bigwaved

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



Dandee said:


> Bump...too good to let it off the first page!


How long before this might be pinned? I am too new to know what is considered worthy.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

This is excellent information! This is a very well done, a very interesting and informative read.

JohnnyFlake


----------



## MoTheMan

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



JohnnyFlake said:


> This is excellent information! This is a very well done, a very interesting and informative read.
> 
> JohnnyFlake


COOL!


----------



## Badkarma

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Sticky sticky please.

Outstanding post by a true brother.


----------



## RGD

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



Badkarma said:


> Sticky sticky please.
> 
> Outstanding post by a true brother.


:tpd:

I think the same thing every time I use it -

Ron


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



Badkarma said:


> Sticky sticky please.
> 
> Outstanding post by a true brother.


One more vote for a sticky!


----------



## Badkarma

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

bumpy bumpy


----------



## Jack1000

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Also would like it as a sticky-- I keep having to search for it.


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



Jack1000 said:


> Also would like it as a sticky-- I keep having to search for it.


Add it to your subscribed threads. You can then access it directly from your list. You can even set up email notification when someone posts to the thread.
Just my :2


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



carbonbased_al said:


> Pretty much yea, it's mostly leaf quality. Ask Gabe and Gerry about that time they drove down to watch him roll!


Word on the street is that he will be back for a month long stint at LCdH in TJ beginning next week.

ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Should I just go to the Cigar shop and buy them out or what??:hn


----------



## clampdown

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

great info here, always worth a trip back to brush up on some usefull info.


----------



## BP22

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



pnoon said:


> Word on the street is that he will be back for a month long stint at LCdH in TJ beginning next week.
> 
> ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!


Hmmmm...most excellent news.


----------



## emgjet

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

One of the best quick reviews I've seen in a while. Having smoked many of the mentioned cigars, I believe this may be the first time that I can say that I agree with almost all that was said. :w

I nice starting point indeed for those begining to venture into the dark side!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Thanx for the Kudos everyone. Twas fun compiling the list hehehe. I've got to tell you though, after this weekend at SoCal VII my view of everything is totally skewed. Nothing compares with the Dunhills and the Davidoff's ROFL


----------



## qwerty1500

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



LasciviousXXX said:


> Thanx for the Kudos everyone. Twas fun compiling the list hehehe. I've got to tell you though, after this weekend at SoCal VII my view of everything is totally skewed. Nothing compares with the Dunhills and the Davidoff's ROFL


I assume they won't be on the beginners list.

Thanks again for putting the list together and I agree that it ought to be a sticky. I'm slowly working my way through the list ... you've been dead on every time.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



qwerty1500 said:


> I assume they won't be on the beginners list.
> 
> Thanks again for putting the list together and I agree that it ought to be a sticky. I'm slowly working my way through the list ... you've been dead on every time.


LOL, no they're not on the beginner's list. Hell, they're not even on the "Some XXX MF'er trying to pretend like he knows what the hell he's talking about" List :r

Thanx for the compliment, everyone's taste is going to be subjective to their likes and dislikes as well as how their palate reacts to certain flavors. These are just my personal thoughts on certain vitola's and its nice to know that some people have the same tastes as I do... however there are plenty of people that LOVE the taste of burnt 7 year old madagascar vanilla.:sl


----------



## RGD

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



LasciviousXXX said:


> . . . everyone's taste is going to be subjective to their likes and dislikes as well as how their palate reacts to certain flavors. These are just my personal thoughts on certain vitola's and its nice to know that some people have the same tastes as I do... however there are plenty of people that LOVE the taste of burnt 7 year old madagascar vanilla.:sl


I've mentioned it before - but it's always worth stating again - THANKS!!

I made up a top 10, ummm, 11 list based on your post - having filled several of them so far - they were everything I expected -   

Ron


----------



## mrputts

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

very nice, i printed out post #1.


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



pnoon said:


> Add it to your subscribed threads. You can then access it directly from your list. You can even set up email notification when someone posts to the thread.
> Just my :2


How do you add something to a subscription? I only know how if I start the thread.

thanks

Edited: I think I figured it out if you make a post, can you do it if you don't post anything in the thread?


----------



## IHT

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



montecristo#2 said:


> Edited: I think I figured it out if you make a post, can you do it if you don't post anything in the thread?


yes.

while viewing the topic, go up to the very top post of that page. there will be a gold bar on the right with some options, one of which is "thread tools". click that to expand it, and at the bottom is "subscribe".


----------



## montecristo#2

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



IHT said:


> yes.
> 
> while viewing the topic, go up to the very top post of that page. there will be a gold bar on the right with some options, one of which is "thread tools". click that to expand it, and at the bottom is "subscribe".


Perfect, question answered. I should really start playing around a little more with all the buttons and features. Thanks again.


----------



## qwerty1500

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Thank you for making this a Sticky!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Wow, I didn't think my post deserved Sticky status but thanx to whoever did it.


----------



## Ermo

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Definitely deserved it.


----------



## cigarflip

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



LasciviousXXX said:


> Wow, I didn't think my post deserved Sticky status but thanx to whoever did it.


Great post Dustin! You're the man! I should be heading to Phoenix next month. Let's hook up and compare notes.


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

I'm off to see the wizard, the wonderful wizard of.......


----------



## RGD

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



LasciviousXXX said:


> Wow, I didn't think my post deserved Sticky status but thanx to whoever did it.


Well I think it was overdue. I personally want to thank you for taking the time and effort to make the post.

I can't tell you how many hours I spent reading, re-reading each and every note to put together my shopping list. To date - I have been more than pleased, excited really, with everything - and it's all because of you.

Thank You!  

Ron


----------



## jovenhut

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Thanks for the info. Being a newbie I can only imagine the day I finally get to try one of the prized Habana's


----------



## dayplanner

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



jovenhut said:


> Thanks for the info. Being a newbie I can only imagine the day I finally get to try one of the prized Habana's


PM me your addy!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



cquon said:


> PM me your addy!


out-F***ING-standing!!!!!

Good job bro, this is what CS is all about


----------



## ToddziLLa

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



LasciviousXXX said:


> out-F***ING-standing!!!!!
> 
> Good job bro, this is what CS is all about


:tpd:

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cquon again.

Good job Doyle!


----------



## BP22

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



ToddziLLa said:


> :tpd:
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to cquon again.
> 
> Good job Doyle!


Done!


----------



## zemekone

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

top... i think this should be a sticky


----------



## scrapiron

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

I find myself spending a great deal of time comparing this post to what is available and affordable... 
Thanks, Great Job!


----------



## platinum321

*Thank You*

Will have to digest this one. Thank you for the awesome post. Very informative especially for one like me who knows nothing about Cubans.


----------



## burninator

*Re: Thank You*

Wow, great overview. You've peaked my interest, and I think I may have to consider trying some ISOMs...when I'm overseas, of course.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Thank You*

Hello all my fellow CS brethren. Recently I've received several PM's from members asking me to do a short synopsis on certain cigars that they are considering buying (smaller RG stuff, Machine Made stuff, etc). I really like doing this kind of stuff but I figured it could be a great chance for some of the FOG's in this forum to give their thoughts and opinions on certain smokes.

So if you would like some useless opinions feel free to ask about any smokes you're curious about and I as well as any other guys with experience with that certain cigar can give you our thoughts.

XXX


----------



## daveteal

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

another good list to hang on the fridge.thanks


----------



## txdyna65

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Excellent post, you make them all sound so good, makes it hard to choose just one.


----------



## OB1 Stogie

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Handy checklist to keep....now the fun part of trying them all. Thanks


----------



## Quint

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Thank you for the very nice list and reviews. As a newbie to this forum and one with very little experience with Habanos its quite informative and very useful.

I have so many questions about Cubans. The few that I've had the opportunity to partake in have been on most accounts dissapointing. I was very dissappointed in a box of PSD No. 4 and Cohiba Siglo IV purchased from a Online store in Spain. I get the impression that maybe the sticks were young and needed to be aged from reading this forum and others. The PSD No. 4's were okay out of the box and did become a decent smoke over a 6 month period but the Cohiba's never turned out to be anything but a bust. Both boxes seemed to have the required authentic stamps as far as I could see according to my research. But I'm still left wondering if they were counterfeit or just young cigars. I guess I'm trying to understand the whole process related to Habanos as far handling, aging, ect. I know this is only my second post and I'm not trying to score sources or anything like that. Just some much needed advice from the "more enlightened" so I'm not out there throwing good money after bad trying to find quality smokes from ISOM.

Thanks
Quint


----------



## NCRadioMan

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



Quint said:


> I know this is only my second post and I'm not trying to score sources or anything like that. Just some much needed advice from the "more enlightened" so I'm not out there throwing good money after bad trying to find quality smokes from ISOM.
> 
> Thanks
> Quint


Welcome Quint. My advice is to have patience, stick around, get involved and learn from the great, friendly, experienced gorillas that reside in the jungle. Before long, you will probably have an idea of what you may want to try. This thread is a great start to the real slope. 

:ms NCRM


----------



## fuegomedic

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

for us who may not be new to cigars but new to ISOM's this is a truley great thread..........I know you got a buch of these comments allready but I find great value in it..........thanks:u


----------



## Linder

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Noob "To Try" List sorted by the current Top 25 Cigar scores:
9.03	H.Upmann	Mag 46
8.82	Cuaba	Salomones
8.82	Partagas	Serie D No 4
8.81	Partagas	Shorts
8.79	Bolivar	Belicosos Finos
8.79	Trinidad	Fundadore
8.78	Juan Lopez	Seleccion No 2
8.78	Montecristo	No 2
8.77	Cohiba	Esplendidos
8.75	Ramon Allones	Specially Selected
8.70	Hoyo De Monterrey	Double Corona
8.69	Romeo y Julieta	Churchills
8.58	Cohiba	Robusto
8.53	Punch	Punch
8.50	Vegas Robaina	Famosos
8.47	Hoyo De Monterrey	Epicure No 2
8.46	Trinidad	Reyes
8.36	Bolivar	Petit Corona
8.33	San Cristoba De La Habana	El Principe
8.33	Saint Luis Rey	PC's
8.31	El Rey Del Mundo	Tainos
8.28	Romeo y Julieta	Cazadores
8.19	Partagas	898 Varnished
8.17	Saint Luis Rey	Serie A
8.05	El Rey Del Mundo	Choix Supreme
8.03	La Gloria Cubana	Medaille D'Or No 2
8.03	Montecristo	No 4
7.91	Por Larranaga	Petit Corona
7.89	Sancho Panza	Non Plus
7.74	Fonseca	Cadetes
7.42	H.Upmann	Connoisseur No 1


----------



## Joe

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

I dont know if it was ever told to beginner when you smoke your first cuban cigar make sure you are not driving, moving,walking, very close to a bed you are not having a heart attack or nothing you need to sleep for a 1/2 hour and you will be fine to smoke as many as cubans there after . It happened to me i was married to cuban and her grandmother brought a few for my father in law and he gave me 1 I smoke the whole thing in 10 mins after finish i was shakeing and outside with a tee shirt is 30degree weather i went home and passed out for 30 min maybe the grandmother rolled it in her backyard it had no name or band on it but after that experience i can smoke them as much as i can get them lol


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Great thread. Tempted now to try ISOMs out, especially with some out of country travel plans now looming. I'll look for LCDH when I'm abroad. Was thinking about starting off w/Cohiba Robusto, H. Upmann 46 and Monte #2s and maybe Lusitanias. Will be fun to post reviews.


----------



## mosesbotbol

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



Boston_Dude05 said:


> I'll look for LCDH when I'm abroad. Was thinking about starting off w/Cohiba Robusto, H. Upmann 46 and Monte #2s and maybe Lusitanias. Will be fun to post reviews.


Where are you headed?


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Headed over to Hong Kong next. There is a listing of LCDH's there on the LCDH website. Any other suggestions would be appreciated :dr


----------



## mosesbotbol

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



Boston_Dude05 said:


> Headed over to Hong Kong next. There is a listing of LCDH's there on the LCDH website. Any other suggestions would be appreciated :dr


Very nice... I would look out for aged and rare stuff. The usual habanos you can get anywhere. The Asian specific and odd ball stuff- this may be your only chance to get them.

Don't forget to pick up clothes!


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Which rare ones are good to try out in HK specifically?


----------



## Boston_Dude05

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

To Mosesbotbol's point, I found this article for those traveling to HK for ISOMs.

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Features/CA_Feature_Basic_Template/0,2344,1315,00.html

Article mentions great ones like Davidoff Haut-Brions, 30th Anni Cohibas, Davidoff Chateau d'Yquem, Cuban Davis, etc.. These would proly be wasted on my Noob palate but seems like certainly a wide selection is available :dr


----------



## Legends of the Playground

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



> These would proly be wasted on my Noob palate


Buy and hold for the day when you think you're ready. :dr


----------



## beamish

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

well said..... excellent post


----------



## maphic

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

awesome list. I will use this to help with my next purchase


----------



## earnold25

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

very informative post. Thank you very much for compiling this list and providing your insight.


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Just read this list. Thanks for putting it together.:ss


----------



## ScottishSmoker

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Thanks for the Post, there is a lot to be learned from this thread...Thanks!!!


----------



## DonWeb

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

bump...


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



DonWeb said:


> bump...


isn't this stickied? 

that said, this is a *must* read for all entering the domain of Habanos. think if the lists on the first page as a checklist to get to know your new addiction ... er ... um ... I mean, "hobby."


----------



## burninator

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

I know this is the theme of my addiction.

Damn you, Dustin! :c


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Sweet! Love this thread myself. Fun to go back over a year later and see how my tastes have changed and developed. Might have to do an updated one, one of these days LOL


----------



## ColdCuts

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Of the small handful of stickies that I revisit time and time again, this is the one I re-read most often. I've been a member of CS for a year now, and in that time I bet I've read Dustin's first post of this thread, word for word, _at least_ a half-dozen times! I've damn near got the whole thing memorized! :r


----------



## gefell

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Nice list, thanks for helping be blow more money, lol


----------



## HkArmy

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Which of theses 3 are the best? (thinking about a box)

Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos 4 1/3" x 40 
Cohiba Siglo I 4" x 40
Cohiba Exquisitos 5" x 36

I like smaller smokes and all of thse 3 sound tasty.


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



HkArmy said:


> Which of theses 3 are the best? (thinking about a box)
> 
> Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos 4 1/3" x 40
> Cohiba Siglo I 4" x 40
> Cohiba Exquisitos 5" x 36
> 
> I like smaller smokes and all of thse 3 sound tasty.


Why don't you start a separate thread? I don't think this thread was intended for discussion of inidvidual cigars.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Actually Peter, I did kinda state earlier that if someone wanted to discuss particular cigars then that was cool, good lookin' out though brother!

HK, since I haven't smoked any of the new Cohiba line I'm afraid I can't comment honestly on those three without smoking through many different samples of the Secretos.

However if I had to pick between the Sig 1's and the Exquisito's I would most def lean to the Sig 1. Better flavor and a little more in depth than the exquisito's.

However the real line starts to shine in the larger formats... give 'em a try


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



LasciviousXXX said:


> Actually Peter, I did kinda state earlier that if someone wanted to discuss particular cigars then that was cool, good lookin' out though brother!


No worries, Dustin.


----------



## yourchoice

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Dustin, I must have read through your lists six times now, and probably will many more times.

I realize I didn't say it before, but THANK YOU for the effort and time you put into it!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



yourchoice said:


> Dustin, I must have read through your lists six times now, and probably will many more times.
> 
> I realize I didn't say it before, but THANK YOU for the effort and time you put into it!


Thanks bro, it was a hell of a lot of fun to write


----------



## Phidelt076

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

I've been a member here at CS for over a year now and I've read this thread tons of times. THANK YOU for taking the time to pull all of this together!

I've been fortunate enough to receive a few of the sticks mentioned in this thread via trade with other members and am finally venturing out to buy my first box(s). I've done my homework for months now and it's nice to have another resource to help narrow down my list .

Thanks again!
Jeff


----------



## rlacapra1

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Thank you for compiling this list.

I have ventured out into the cc world and have so far tried a few of the suggested sticks from your list.

Bolivar PC
Party Short
RASS

Perhaps still young and will benefit from some rest time, these 3 cigars were delicious. The remainders in the boxes will spend time in my humi before I try another.

Thanks again for helping this newb begin yet another slide down the slippery slope :tu


----------



## IceChant

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Thanks for the list, now I need to try what I didn't.


----------



## Cigar Czar

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



cvm4 said:


> Not a bad starter list Dustin


I wish I had a list like that when I started......Great post A1:tu

Lot's of Vitolas that I have never tried, but now will


----------



## dustingaunder

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

I am a total Cuban n00b. Thank you so much for this thread. I will love you (in a totally asexual way) until the day you die.

DG


----------



## Fredster

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Great list Dustin. Just glancing at the list it looks pretty good. It all comes to personal taste, but couldn't disagree more about the SLR serie A and C-Hill. The Serie A is the best of the line IMO when aged 5-10 years in cab selection. Very complex and med-full flavor. The C-Hills are without doubt the mildest size in the SLR line and bland to my tastes. The C-Hill cabs are better, but still don't do much for me. Have had mature tubos C-Hills and ones that are pre-94 blend change that were good, but post 94 ones do nothing for me.


----------



## ragin' cajun

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Thanks for the list of individual reviews. Don't know why I haven't read it before but now that I've read it, I will definetly read it again. Thanks!


----------



## jamesb3

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Super thanks on this list. It has been a great place for me to learn where to start and has made my experience all the better for it. Have tried 5 on the list so far and plan on sampling many more. Thank you for putting the time and effort into compiling this list. :tu


----------



## chenvt

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Excellent guide.. I was looking into expansion of my ISOM experience, and after reading this, I'm searching for a Trinidad sampler!


----------



## freakygar

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Dustin,

Thank you for the list. What a big help!

Al


----------



## landhoney

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

This a great list with great descriptions. Thank you for posting, looking forward to using it as guide for a long time I would imagine. :tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

awesome list man!!



LasciviousXXX said:


> Ok, after posting a short description on my thoughts on certain Cuban cigars in this thread ( http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24667 ) I received many pm's saying how helpful this was to newbs who were just starting out in the wonderful world of Habanos. So.... I thought I'd put together a little list of cigars that all beginners should try when venturing into the realm of Cuban Cigars. I put together a list similar to this earlier this week for one of my buds so I thought I'd expand on that idea a little bit to help some of you young'uns out (as Frank would say, actually he'd probably say "yens" or something like that).
> 
> Keep in mind that I am by NO means an expert nor do I have even a fourth of the knowledge that most of the FOG's have around here, so take all of this with a nice big grain or so of salt. These are just my personal opinions on cigars from my experiences with Habanos. They are MINE and mine alone and probably will be disputed by some, cool with me. Its all subjective (or not, but that's a different topic ).
> 
> Initial list is of Cuban cigars that I think represent the specific line from which they come the best. They are by NO means the best of that line but just ones that get talked about the most so as a newb to Habanos, you need to try them just to have a basis of comparison when sampling other vitola's of the same line. The second list is a list of my personal recommendations of smokes that I think are the best of the line or the ones I enjoy the most in addition to the regular "benchmark" smokes. Keep in mind that this is regular production stuff so no EL's or Regional releases are included in this overview. So here we go!
> 
> Initial Noob "To Try" List:
> *Bolivar Petit Corona*- Everyone talks about this cigar. Its a definite must try for all newbs to the Habanos world. Gives you a good introduction to the Cuban "Twang" everyone goes on about
> *Bolivar Belicosos Finos*- Great flavor and another Boli that remains consistent in that "Boli" profile. These 2 give a great intro into the unique flavor of Bolivar.
> *Cohiba Esplendidos*- Like I said, this list isn't the best of the line, just the most talked about. These are very good cigars with excellent flavors but in my mind there are so many better smokes in the Cohiba line to try. However, you must smoke some of these to have a basis of comparison for the other Cohiba's, that and everybody talks about the creamyness of these.
> *Cohiba Robusto*- A very tasty cigar that has been somewhat inconsistent over the last few years. Must try for to get an idea of the "grassy" flavor that's always being discussed. Excellent with age.
> *Cuaba Salomones*- The Cuaba line really isn't discussed all that much, however fans of this line prefer this vitola for the smooth subtle flavors it brings and its ability to keep your attention through this hefty smoke. The past few years crop has seen a dramatic increase in overall quality IMO.
> *El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme*- Many people enjoy this cigar for its earthy leathery flavor so its a good one to try. I think the line has better offerings but this is a good place to start in the ERDM line.
> *El Rey Del Mundo Tainos*- Where the ERDM line starts to shine. These are impressive cigars that are pretty decent when young and good with age. Great earthy flavors with that nice barnyard aroma. A pleasure to smoke
> *Fonseca Cadetes*- A nice short Cuban smoke. These are small and unassuming but good for if you're on a quick break. Nothing to really cut your teeth on here but still nice
> *H.Upmann Connoisseur No 1*- One of the best values in the H.Upmann line. Great woody coffee flavors and generally a pleasant forray into the Upmann world. Nice price, nice flavor profile, what more do you need?
> *H.Upmann Mag 46*- A lot of people rave over these. A lot of people dislike these. There are fans on both sides but you can't deny this is a much talked about cigar. When ON these are fantastic but when young suffer from harsh/ammonia type flavors.
> *Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure No 2*- One of my personal faves when I was starting out in the Habanos world. Sweet and creamy with "dessert-like" flavors that strengthen as you smoke. Enjoyable and a good value. Nice intro in the HDM line
> *Hoyo De Monterrey Doble Corona*- The prestigious cigar that Politicians like to smoke  These cigars and elegant and mild and excellent for beginners with the time to smoke 'em. One of my fave indulgences but they suffer from Draw probs occassionally. Still good though
> *Juan Lopez Seleccion No 2*- A very tasty light cigar. Excellent for beginners and liked by veterans who crave a good morning cigar to go with their coffee. Nice subtle flavors that are enjoyable and leave your palatte feeling clean.
> *La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'Or No 2*- A nice refined cigar that is similar in nature to the Upmann line. Utilizes that Classic Cuban flavor and essential tobacco flavor to get its point across.
> *Montecristo No 2*- Probably the most inconsistent cigar because of the high volume of production. These cigars can range from blah to Legendary depending on crop,year, and blend. You have to try them because this is usually considered "THE" benchmark Cuban Cigar. If you get a blah one you'll shake your head and wonder what all the hype is about. If you get a good one you'll understand what all the fuss is about.
> *Montecristo No 4*- A good intro into the world of Cuban Monte's. Nice short smoke packed with flavor and one noted enough to not confuse your noobish palatte. A good to try stick.
> *Partagas Shorts*- An excellent intro to the Partagas line. Small and full of POW these things deliver shots of flavor and leave you wanting more, nuff said.
> *Partagas Serie D No 4*- This cigar is another one that's talked about in depth. Same as the Monte 2 it suffers from inconsistencies because of volume of production. However, just like the Monte 2, when ON, they're spectacular, when off they're blah. Same rules apply
> *Partagas 898 Varnished*- These get talked up a lot because of they really are that good. They're like candy and once you start smoking 'em its hard to stop. The rich strong and sometimes spicey flavor gives you a good idea of what the Party line is all about.
> *Por Larranaga Petit Corona's*- Thanx to IMHOTOP you won't find many of these around  but they're good, nice and creamy with a sweetness that will send you searching for more cabs. Try 'em, if you can find 'em.
> *Punch Punch*- What a good medium bodied cigar should aspire to be like. Smooth and creamy with the last 1/4 delivering a knockout punch. Excellent cigars to cut your teeth on.
> *Ramon Allones Specially Selected*- One dimensional when young but great when aged. Nice smooth tobacco flavor with a nice woody aftertaste. Long finish and ages great in cabs.
> *Romeo y Julieta Cazadores*- Not a huge fan of the RyJ line but I smoke these. Nice and strong with a peppery flavor profile. Old school full flavored strenght stick.
> *Romeo y Julieta Churchills*- The best the RyJ line has to offer. Exquisite flavor that comes straight from the island. Hefty and calming and produces tons of aromatic smoke.
> *San Cristoba De La Habana El Principe*- A nice short smoke with tons of coffee flavor and a dark espresso like wrapper. Deep for a short smoke with not too much complexity.
> *Saint Luis Rey PC's*- The second best of the line. Nice cinnamon flavors with a raisin-y after taste. Great flavors that border on a medium strength. One of my faves around lunch
> *Saint Luis Rey Serie A*- Talked about a lot but not really representative of the SLR line. Mild to medium at best with a wood flavor and very faint Cuban "Twang". Good to experience but not a must IMO.
> *Sancho Panza Non Plus*-Decent cigar and it represents how unassuming the SP line is but there are better vitola's in the line
> *Trinidad Reyes*- Little drops of heaven. Flavor bombs at best, sweet creamy Habano goodness with occassional fruity flavors that delight your mouth. These are a staple in any humi.
> *Trinidad Fundadore*- Talked about and with good reason. The best the Trini line has to offer. Refined, elegant, and rewarding cigar that requires patience to smoke it properly. when aged properly they are near to being a legend. A must try for all Habano virgins. See why IceHog likes 'em so much.
> *Vegas Robaina Famosos*- A good intro to the VR line that is so underappreciated IMO. Spicey and leathery that progresses into a coffee like flavor. Nice strength and it'll make you respect Alejandro Robaina after this.
> 
> Ok, now on to my list of personal recommendations for smokes to supplement this list.
> 
> Extra "To Try" Smokes, XXX's faves:
> *Bolivar Royal Coronas*- IMO more complex than the PC's and definitely more rewarding. Rich Boli flavor with a unique citrus flavor thrown in once in awhile for good measure. Pick up a box of these
> *Bolivar Coronas Gigantes*- My favorite Bolivar smoke. Takes time to fully appreciate them and many opt for the smaller more "in your face" Boli's but this one is made for the true Boli lover. Buy many boxes.
> *Cohiba Lancero's*- My favorite Cohiba! Long and elegant and requires diligence on the smoker's part. The most flavor regular production Cohiba IMO. Exhibits Cohiba's signature Creamy Grassy flavor without going over the top. The best of the best, buy many boxes... after I buy all mine LOL
> *Cohiba Siglo III *- Another cigar that deserves more recognition than it gets. They have suffered draw problems in the past but the flavor makes me overlook that. Nice and creamy with citrus and floral flavors. Complex flavors make this a fun experience as opposed to one noted cigars. Get some of these.
> *Cohiba Siglo VI*- Everybody loves these and with good reason. Excellent flavors in a size that Cohiba can be proud of. No draw problems here, just great flavors throughout that show promise of reaching great depth with age. Medium to full body, more actual cream flavory rather than having a "creamy" consistency. Mix that with fruity notes and you've got a great cigar. I've noticed espresso bean flavors in some.
> *Cuaba Exclusivos*- A very underatted cigar. Most people overlook this cigar but a very clean tobacco flavor that highlights Cuba's earthy flavors.
> *Hoyo De Monterrey Epicrue No 1*- Most people talk about the Epi 2 but IMO these are the real winners of the HDM line. Great flavors that seem to go the distance and finish strong and leave you begging for more. Not as sweet as the Epi 2's but more rich.
> *Hoyo De Monterrey Le Hoy Du Roi*- The sleeper of the HDM line. The true connoisseur's pick. Stronger than most HDM's but with that elegant flavor that drew you in the first place. Succeeds where the Epi 2 fails IMO.
> *Juan Lopez Seleccion No 1*- Another instance where the No 1 outperforms the No 2 even though the No 2 gets talked up more. More complex than the No 2 and a better size IMO.
> *Montecristo Especial*- My absolute hands down FAVORITE regular production cigar. When young they show what the Monte line can do. With age they show how Monte's can taste stronger with age. When they get "vintage" they are damn near unbeatable. I've said it before and I'll say it again, any cigar smoker should try these out and I bet you'll love 'em. I've even turned on people to these that didn't like Monte's. They're that good. When on they are deep leather flavors with tobacco strength that reminds you why you smoke cigars in the first place.
> *Monte Joyitas*- Another small cigar packs punch stick. Very small, but oh so scrumptious.
> *Partags Lusitanias*- The sleeping giant of the Pary line. I've always seen newbs who try these go into a trance from the sheer power and flavor of these. Not to be taken lightly, these are the best of the Partagas line IMO. Need time, but are very rewarding.
> *Partagas Charlottes*- Was turned onto these by NavyDoc and am thankful I found some. These are good, plain and simple. Not classic Party flavor but good enough to be a welcome change when you've just had too many Party shorts LOL
> *Punch Super Seleccion No 1*- These are good. They outperform the Punch Punch IMO and give a brief glimpse into what your Punch's will taste like in 6 years.
> *Ramon Allones Gigantes*- The best of the Ramon Allones line IMO. These big sticks demand your attention and leave you with a sense or royalty after smoking. Elegant Cedar wood type flavors with deep earth tones.
> *Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas*- Another little flavor bomb. I get cinnamon and slight caramel flavors from these. Always a good thing.
> *RyJ Prince of Wales*- A regal and elegant cigar that is more toasty tobacco flavor than anything else. More than shift flavor profiles it morphs into variations of the same flavor. A fun experience and a good cigar to sit down and read a good book with.
> *Saint Luis Rey Churchill*- The BEST of the SLR line. With age these are exquisite and what every good Churchill should taste like. Rich Classic Havana Flavor. Buy these in BULK!
> *Sancho Panza Sanchos*- A guilty pleasure of mine. They aren't all that complex and some people find them boring. Pick up one or two and see for yourself why I like these. Be adventurous damnit!
> *Trinidad Robusto Extra's*- A fabulous offering from the Trini line. Beats out the Reyes in spades IMO and even gives the Fundadores a run for their money. I still think the Fundy tops it but the buttery rich flavor of these leaves me guessing sometimes. Buy some, I know they're expensive but buy them.
> 
> Ok, there's my long ass post that most of you stopped reading about a half an hour ago. I know its vastly incomplete. Believe me, I left off some of my top smokes, but for a newb this should be a more than enough list to get you started. The fun of this obsession we call Habanos is the learning experience. Trying everything out and learning all you can about each individual cigar brings so much pleasure. I'm sure that once you dive into the world of Cuban cigars you'll find out what all of us crazy people are talking about. Be adventurous! Try different things!! Then come back and tell us what you thought because that's also half the fun is sharing experiences with BOTL's and SOTL's whose company you enjoy!
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Dustin
> XXX


----------



## mikeandshellie2

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Great list! Thanks!


----------



## mugen910

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Outstanding post! Read every word.


----------



## outlawhendrix

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Im new to cigars and would like to try a cuban. It would seem that they are very hard to find and are not going to be cheap. I dont have a huge amount of money and dont know if cubans can even be purchased anywhere in a single cigar. What would you all suggest I try that might be much like a cuban but able to be purchased around my town? I hope this isnt a stupid question but I really dont know anything about cubans.

:ss


----------



## jkorp

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



outlawhendrix said:


> Im new to cigars and would like to try a cuban. It would seem that they are very hard to find and are not going to be cheap. I dont have a huge amount of money and dont know if cubans can even be purchased anywhere in a single cigar. What would you all suggest I try that might be much like a cuban but able to be purchased around my town? I hope this isnt a stupid question but I really dont know anything about cubans.
> 
> :ss


Not to slap you with the "Search is your Friend" line, but this topic has been brought up by many, many newbs.

There isn't a non cuban that is going to taste like a cuban. For one reason, cubans have different tastes from brand to brand just as non cuban cigars. If you are refering to a "Cubanesque" taste then try something made by Pepin Garcia. However, you will find that Pepin's blends cost the same if not more than many cubans.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



outlawhendrix said:


> Im new to cigars and would like to try a cuban. It would seem that they are very hard to find and are not going to be cheap. I dont have a huge amount of money and dont know if cubans can even be purchased anywhere in a single cigar. What would you all suggest I try that might be much like a cuban but able to be purchased around my town? I hope this isnt a stupid question but I really dont know anything about cubans.
> 
> :ss


Since Cuban Cigars are illegal for American citizens to imbibe your wish to try one is fairly improbable and maybe its just me but I read your post as a borderline mooch attempt so I'm sure that won't help your situation either.

My advice to you my friend is to read more of the board and learn all that it has to offer. Cuban cigars aren't the only cigars that are tasty so I suggest getting a good base in Non-Cubans and find something you like there.


----------



## outlawhendrix

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



LasciviousXXX said:


> Since Cuban Cigars are illegal for American citizens to imbibe your wish to try one is fairly improbable and maybe its just me but I read your post as a borderline mooch attempt so I'm sure that won't help your situation either.
> 
> My advice to you my friend is to read more of the board and learn all that it has to offer. Cuban cigars aren't the only cigars that are tasty so I suggest getting a good base in Non-Cubans and find something you like there.


I guess i'll have to be careful about my questions. Im not looking for handouts, only advise.


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



outlawhendrix said:


> I guess i'll have to be careful about my questions. Im not looking for handouts, only advise.


The advice below (that I've bolded) is some of the best you will receive here.


LasciviousXXX said:


> Since Cuban Cigars are illegal for American citizens to imbibe your wish to try one is fairly improbable and maybe its just me but I read your post as a borderline mooch attempt so I'm sure that won't help your situation either.
> 
> *My advice to you my friend is to read more of the board* and learn all that it has to offer. Cuban cigars aren't the only cigars that are tasty so I suggest getting a good base in Non-Cubans and find something you like there.


----------



## Addiction

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



LasciviousXXX said:


> Since Cuban Cigars are illegal for American citizens to imbibe your wish to try one is fairly improbable and *maybe its just me but I read your post as a borderline mooch attempt so I'm sure that won't help your situation either*.
> 
> My advice to you my friend is to read more of the board and learn all that it has to offer. Cuban cigars aren't the only cigars that are tasty so I suggest getting a good base in Non-Cubans and find something you like there.


Wasn't just you, I kinda saw it as a big flashing "SEND ME FREE CUBANS" sign myself. I would have complied but since Cubans are illegal in some parts of the world I refrain as a just in case measure.


----------



## outlawhendrix

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



Addiction said:


> Wasn't just you, I kinda saw it as a big flashing "SEND ME FREE CUBANS" sign myself. I would have complied but since Cubans are illegal in some parts of the world I refrain as a just in case measure.


Wow. I wasnt aware people come to a web site to beg free things from strangers but i am new to all this. I dont think i have the ability to remove my first question but i would like to state that i wish i could delete it. Im not intrested in begging anything from anyone. I was not aware that this is obviously such an issue as new members to this site need to be careful how and what to say or they may be immediatly seen as a "mooch" or otherwise. I appologize for any misleading questions, but again im not intrested in anything free from people i dont know.


----------



## icehog3

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



outlawhendrix said:


> Wow. I wasnt aware people come to a web site to beg free things from strangers but i am new to all this. I dont think i have the ability to remove my first question but i would like to state that i wish i could delete it. Im not intrested in begging anything from anyone. I was not aware that this is obviously such an issue as new members to this site need to be careful how and what to say or they may be immediatly seen as a "mooch" or otherwise. I appologize for any misleading questions, but again im not intrested in anything free from people i dont know.


Fair enough....I think we should all move on from here, maybe give this Gorilla the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## pnoon

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



outlawhendrix said:


> Wow. I wasnt aware people come to a web site to beg free things from strangers but i am new to all this. I dont think i have the ability to remove my first question but i would like to state that i wish i could delete it. Im not intrested in begging anything from anyone. I was not aware that this is obviously such an issue as new members to this site need to be careful how and what to say or they may be immediatly seen as a "mooch" or otherwise. I appologize for any misleading questions, but again im not intrested in anything free from people i dont know.


Understood. But please understand that this community is very generous. If you invest some time and effort here and get involved, you will see that. Should you choose to do so, you will reap rewards.


icehog3 said:


> Fair enough....I think we should all move on from here, maybe give this Gorilla the benefit of the doubt.


Good call, Tom. :tu


----------



## outlawhendrix

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



pnoon said:


> Understood. But please understand that this community is very generous. If you invest some time and effort here and get involved, you will see that. Should you choose to do so, you will reap rewards.
> 
> Good call, Tom. :tu


Good idea. No hard feelings here. I'll try and keep the questions simple and look at the site a little more before i post again to learn how it works and not ask questions that have already been answered.


----------



## dkbmusic

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

I just wanted to chime in here and vouch for outlawhendrix. I met him at the SMERF, and he is a good guy. What you guys probably don't know, is that not only is he a newbie on Club Stogie, but he's actually a newbie to forums in general. That's right, this is the first forum of any kind he's ever joined. I can assure you that he was not looking for handouts or freebies in his post.


----------



## Smokin Gator

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

What an awesome thread... thanks so much for the initial list and all of the follow ups. As I am pretty new to cigars in general I have limited experience with sticks from ISOM (I did finally figure that one out with the help of a search!!!). I usually get a few when we go on a cruise and the like and once in a while a friend will donate one. I am going to same the list on my computer for the day when I can start building a little stash!!


----------



## Major Captain Silly

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

New Goal: Try all of Dustin's suggestions ASAP!

MCS


----------



## mikeyj23

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Of the first list, looks like I'm 23/31. Second list 12/20. Got some work to do!


----------



## Snake Hips

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



Smokin Gator said:


> What an awesome thread... thanks so much for the initial list and all of the follow ups. As I am pretty new to cigars in general I have limited experience with sticks from ISOM (I did finally figure that one out with the help of a search!!!). I usually get a few when we go on a cruise and the like and once in a while a friend will donate one. I am going to same the list on my computer for the day when I can start building a little stash!!


Beware the "little stash" ideal. Once you get into Cubans, the naive concept of having a "little stash" gets inflated until your smoking more and more of them. You will be left a shell of a man once you send your soul to that evil island for the pleasure of its crop. Oh, I know...I'm beginning to work my way through this list as we speak...*shudder*


----------



## yourchoice

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



mikeyj23 said:


> Of the first list, looks like I'm 23/31. Second list 12/20. Got some work to do!


You had to make me count up what I've had didn't you? 

First list - 18/31
Second list - 7/20

I have more work to do than you.... YAY!


----------



## The Professor

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



yourchoice said:


> You had to make me count up what I've had didn't you?
> 
> First list - 18/31
> Second list - 7/20
> 
> I have more work to do than you.... YAY!


Your post got me thinking about it ... so I went and counted. On the first list, I've finally smoked them all. On the second list, I'm missing 2-3 (the last 2 for sure and maybe the third-to-last on the list); but they're cigars I don't really have that strong of a desire to try.

It's such a great list ... mad props to Dustin (again) for putting it together!!!


----------



## buzkirk

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Great list and reviews, and add that the Cuaba line is widely under appreciated . the Exclusivo and Divinos are a Fav.

Tom


----------



## tp1smokin

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

awesome post


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

On second thought, pay no attention to this list LOL


----------



## LasciviousXXX

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Re-reading this got me thinking that in today's board climate this thread wouldn't have made it since it expresses MY opinions on cigars. And since I know my opinion doesn't always jive with company policy it would probably be moved to the dramz forum LOL.

Remember guys, the opinions contained in the first post on cigars aren't mine, so just move along LOL


----------



## Shervin

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Ring Gauge added. Great contribution dude!


----------



## Habanolover

*Why are "sources" such a secret? (Informative Topic)*

Lately I have noticed an increase of members inquiring about "sources". This is not a new phenomenon. It has happened before and will happen again. The numbers usually rise as the the numbers of new members rises.

I know sometimes that being the "new guy" on the "outside" can get a little frustrating because I was once in the same position.

The reason for sources being guarded so closely is that there are so many people who carelessly give away sources. When they disclose where and how they break the law, they can and do create extra scrutiny for any mentioned online vendors, as well as their customers from the US . It's happened to vendors before and, of course, has caused pretty serious issues for many of their U.S. customers as well. Mostly because people couldn't keep their source a secret. Just think about what you are asking. You want someone to tell you how they ILLEGALLY acquire something.

We all take risks by buying online but I for one, prefer to keep my risk as minimal as possible.

Also, sources do run out of stock. Say vendor X has 25 boxes of '02 BBF's and I am in love with them. If I have given out this source to multiple people then my chance of the vendor not having them when I want them is increased greatly.

Finally, you would be amazed at what a little research will produce. If you do your homework you can soon be smoking these wonderful cigars.

One of the main questions I hear is, "OK I found a source but how do I know if they are legitimate or not?". Usually if you PM a member who has experience buying online and ask them IF THE SOURCE IS LEGIT, they will be more than happy to answer if they can. Of course it helps if you have formed some kind of relationship with this person. If you are brand new here and seem to only be looking for sources/verification and have not done your own research then chances are you will not be helped at the time.

In short, take the time to get to know the members here by being active and outgoing. You will soon become privy to all the little "secrets"
and to top that off you will make friends with some of the greatest people that you could ever hope to meet.


----------



## havanajohn

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



madurolover said:


> Lately I have noticed an increase of members inquiring about "sources". This is not a new phenomenon. It has happened before and will happen again. The numbers usually rise as the the numbers of new members rises.
> 
> I know sometimes that being the "new guy" on the "outside" can get a little frustrating because I was once in the same position.
> 
> The reason for sources being guarded so closely is that there are so many people who carelessly give away sources. When they disclose where and how they break the law, they can and do create extra scrutiny for any mentioned online vendors, as well as their customers from the US . It's happened to vendors before and, of course, has caused pretty serious issues for many of their U.S. customers as well. Mostly because people couldn't keep their source a secret. Just think about what you are asking. You want someone to tell you how they ILLEGALLY acquire something.
> 
> We all take risks by buying online but I for one, prefer to keep my risk as minimal as possible.
> 
> Also, sources do run out of stock. Say vendor X has 25 boxes of '02 BBF's and I am in love with them. If I have given out this source to multiple people then my chance of the vendor not having them when I want them is increased greatly.
> 
> Finally, you would be amazed at what a little research will produce. If you do your homework you can soon be smoking these wonderful cigars.
> 
> One of the main questions I hear is, "OK I found a source but how do I know if they are legitimate or not?". Usually if you PM a member who has experience buying online and ask them IF THE SOURCE IS LEGIT, they will be more than happy to answer if they can. Of course it helps if you have formed some kind of relationship with this person. If you are brand new here and seem to only be looking for sources/verification and have not done your own research then chances are you will not be helped at the time.
> 
> In short, take the time to get to know the members here by being active and outgoing. You will soon become privy to all the little "secrets"
> and to top that off you will make friends with some of the greatest people that you could ever hope to meet.


 Excellent advice, Donnie. As you said, we were all once in that same boat. With a little effort new friends are developed, and you learn the 'ropes'.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

Great post Bro. Glad you posted it.


----------



## casadooley

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



madurolover said:


> Lately I have noticed an increase of members inquiring about "sources". This is not a new phenomenon. It has happened before and will happen again. The numbers usually rise as the the numbers of new members rises.
> 
> I know sometimes that being the "new guy" on the "outside" can get a little frustrating because I was once in the same position.
> 
> The reason for sources being guarded so closely is that there are so many people who carelessly give away sources. When they disclose where and how they break the law, they can and do create extra scrutiny for any mentioned online vendors, as well as their customers from the US . It's happened to vendors before and, of course, has caused pretty serious issues for many of their U.S. customers as well. Mostly because people couldn't keep their source a secret. Just think about what you are asking. You want someone to tell you how they ILLEGALLY acquire something.
> 
> We all take risks by buying online but I for one, prefer to keep my risk as minimal as possible.
> 
> Also, sources do run out of stock. Say vendor X has 25 boxes of '02 BBF's and I am in love with them. If I have given out this source to multiple people then my chance of the vendor not having them when I want them is increased greatly.
> 
> Finally, you would be amazed at what a little research will produce. If you do your homework you can soon be smoking these wonderful cigars.
> 
> One of the main questions I hear is, "OK I found a source but how do I know if they are legitimate or not?". Usually if you PM a member who has experience buying online and ask them IF THE SOURCE IS LEGIT, they will be more than happy to answer if they can. Of course it helps if you have formed some kind of relationship with this person. If you are brand new here and seem to only be looking for sources/verification and have not done your own research then chances are you will not be helped at the time.
> 
> In short, take the time to get to know the members here by being active and outgoing. You will soon become privy to all the little "secrets"
> and to top that off you will make friends with some of the greatest people that you could ever hope to meet.


Well stated! 
This should be a sticky


----------



## Shaz

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

Thanks for the well thought out post. 
Now.... um...er.....where did you get those gars???:lol:


----------



## karmaz00

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

not to sure what i think about this post....hmmmm ill get back to ya


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



karmaz00 said:


> not to sure what i think about this post....hmmmm ill get back to ya


----------



## karmaz00

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

all good ...pm sent


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



karmaz00 said:


> all good ...pm sent


:tu


----------



## Herf N Turf

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

Fantastic, Donnie.

While I don't care if friends know I smoke cubans or not, I DO CARE if they know where I get them. I make it a rule NEVER to divulge a source unless the SOURCE says it's ok. Since I never have reason to ask the source if it's ok, my sources are never revealed. 

Again, Donnie, thanks for posting this sage little jewel.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



karmaz00 said:


> not to sure what i think about this post....hmmmm ill get back to ya





madurolover said:


>





karmaz00 said:


> all good ...pm sent





madurolover said:


> :tu


 
..........:banghead: 
.................... :mrgreen:


----------



## karmaz00

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

its all good...i read it a couple times. makes more sense....good post donnie


----------



## Cigary

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

Kudos to Donnie for taking this very serious topic and making it easy to understand.

Those of us who do have "sources" is because we have built up that relationship over time and know those people on a first name basis,,,they trust us and we trust them. To give out a "source" means we trust that person with information that is for them,,,,not for the masses. I have sources in Boston, in Florida and Indiana as well as California. I am able to get cigars at a price point that they aren't able to give to anyone else only because we have a relationship that covers time and traditional experiences. My source is good for me and maybe another person I send them to,,,,but that source knows they are coming and are not surprised when they ask them a question about a " certain deal ",,,,,

Please do not think less of us who have developed a long standing relationship with our "sources" and think we are being $hitty when we don't give them out. The longer you partake in this hobby the more "sources" you will acquire.


----------



## Tarks

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

I read this and have put some thought on why this thread have come to be. Is it just me? I haven't noticed an increase in members asking for sources. Has anyone else?


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



Tarks said:


> I read this and have put some thought on why this thread have come to be. Is it just me? I haven't noticed an increase in members asking for sources. Has anyone else?


Jeff, all I can say is, "be glad you don't have my PM box"! :lol:


----------



## karmaz00

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

me either, but agree with gary, The longer you partake in this hobby the more "sources" you will acquire.


----------



## Tarks

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



madurolover said:


> Jeff, all I can say is, "be glad you don't have my PM box"! :lol:


Doh! lol


----------



## Tarks

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



Cigary said:


> Kudos to Donnie for taking this very serious topic and making it easy to understand.
> 
> Those of us who do have "sources" is because we have built up that relationship over time and know those people on a first name basis,,,they trust us and we trust them. To give out a "source" means we trust that person with information that is for them,,,,not for the masses. I have sources in Boston, in Florida and Indiana as well as California. I am able to get cigars at a price point that they aren't able to give to anyone else only because we have a relationship that covers time and traditional experiences. My source is good for me and maybe another person I send them to,,,,but that source knows they are coming and are not surprised when they ask them a question about a " certain deal ",,,,,
> 
> Please do not think less of us who have developed a long standing relationship with our "sources" and think we are being $hitty when we don't give them out. The longer you partake in this hobby the more "sources" you will acquire.


Well said Gary.


----------



## JGD

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

This is all very true. I am glad I'm going to law school next year, as it prevents me from spending quite a bit online.


----------



## GoodFella

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



madurolover said:


> Also, sources do run out of stock. Say vendor X has 25 boxes of '02 BBF's and I am in love with them. If I have given out this source to multiple people then my chance of the vendor not having them when I want them is increased greatly


this is the one that kills me.

good post by the way. so who had the 02 BBF's:lol:


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

Bump for the daytime crowd.


----------



## stu929

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



Blaylock said:


> ..........:banghead:
> .................... :mrgreen:


I'm recalling an earlier comment about being left and the dark and thinking.....

Wheres my flashlight?:help:
lol

Great post thanks for sharing!


----------



## cp478

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

okay, i have question. and no its not what is your source.
my question is are they really worth all this headache and trouble.
i mean it just seems like a lot of trouble to me. and then it seems theres also a high probability of being ripped off and getting fakes.
please if you can answer maybe i can understand.

p.s. what you all were explaining about sources is pretty well common sense giving the nature of the item. some people sure have a lot of nerve!


----------



## DBCcigar

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

Great post!

It's amazing the number of people who have never heard of Google!


----------



## stu929

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



cp478 said:


> okay, i have question. and no its not what is your source.
> my question is are they really worth all this headache and trouble.
> i mean it just seems like a lot of trouble to me. and then it seems theres also a high probability of being ripped off and getting fakes.
> please if you can answer maybe i can understand.
> 
> p.s. what you all were explaining about sources is pretty well common sense giving the nature of the item. some people sure have a lot of nerve!


Charlie meant to add.

Psst, whos your source.... :boink:


----------



## cp478

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



stu929 said:


> Charlie meant to add.
> 
> Psst, whos your source.... :boink:


 no i was most certainly not fishing for sources. LOL!


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



cp478 said:


> okay, i have question. and no its not what is your source.
> my question is are they really worth all this headache and trouble.
> i mean it just seems like a lot of trouble to me. and then it seems theres also a high probability of being ripped off and getting fakes.
> please if you can answer maybe i can understand.
> 
> p.s. what you all were explaining about sources is pretty well common sense giving the nature of the item. some people sure have a lot of nerve!


Charlie, you bring up an excellent point. That is yet another reason sources are so protected. While there are many legit sources out there, there is just as many, if not more, that sell fakes. When you get a source who is legit you do not want them overwhelmed with orders from the US and bringing undue attention to themselves.

There are some vendors who will only accept new customers on refferal from existing customers. If you have a reliable source you can be 100% guaranteed that you are receiving the real deal. That is why research is vital.

As far as "is it worth it goes", that is just like anything else in our hobby, a matter of opinion.
Is it worth it to me, yes. There was a time when I had no known source and actually smoked a few fakes. I thought "what is the big deal about". The more I got to know people and started being led towards legit cigars I thought, "now I understand what the big deal is".

Are Habanos for everyones taste? Of course not. But they are a taste that I enjoy greatly and it has nothing to do with the "forbidden fruit" aspect. It is because I really like the flavors of Cuban tobacco.


----------



## stu929

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



cp478 said:


> no i was most certainly not fishing for sources. LOL!


I know just teasin!


----------



## cp478

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

thank you for the fast and informative reply.


----------



## Bigtotoro

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

From an outsider, of which I am one, it could be incredibly frustrating. We have a forum here about Fight Club in which no one can talk about Fight Club. Everything is communicated in winks, nods, and nose touches. Very confusing.


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



Bigtotoro said:


> From an outsider, of which I am one, it could be incredibly frustrating. We have a forum here about Fight Club in which no one can talk about Fight Club. Everything is communicated in winks, nods, and nose touches. Very confusing.


Actually you can discuss Cuban cigars all you want. What you may not do is ask openly for sources. Most all cigar forums have this policy in place and the reasons why are the ones I touched on in the original post.

You may PM others about sources and it is up to them to decide if they want to give them to you. I just wanted the newer guys to understand why most of us do not give them out freely.


----------



## K Baz

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



Bigtotoro said:


> From an outsider, of which I am one, it could be incredibly frustrating. We have a forum here about Fight Club in which no one can talk about Fight Club. Everything is communicated in winks, nods, and nose touches. Very confusing.


Your absolutly correct. It is sort of funny that we all talk about the cubans we smoke, some show pictures of recent shipments, and we discuss many things under a paper thin veil of thou shall not do as I do.

While I agree that the veil is vital - I feel your pain.

I am an outsider too. Since I live in a remote part of Canada - proximity and my accent keep me from really being part of the "in" crowd. However I am here to tell you that if you hunt around and read between the lines use the internet and do some reading all the bread crumbs are there. You won't learn all the double super secret sources that we use but you will learn the more common/popular ones.

My last piece of usless praddle is its more rewarding finding the sources for yourself. Then they are yours. Plus you have done the leg work and you can be sure they are legit - you learn to spot what makes a site reputable and what does not - you get almost a second sense if you will.

But if on your journey you want to double check you cuban sense shoot me a pm asking about a site and I will try to confirm and let you know what I know.

Last point google probably lead you to more bad sites then good so you have to seperate the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## edogg

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



madurolover said:


> Lately I have noticed an increase of members inquiring about "sources". This is not a new phenomenon. It has happened before and will happen again. The numbers usually rise as the the numbers of new members rises.
> 
> I know sometimes that being the "new guy" on the "outside" can get a little frustrating because I was once in the same position.
> 
> The reason for sources being guarded so closely is that there are so many people who carelessly give away sources. When they disclose where and how they break the law, they can and do create extra scrutiny for any mentioned online vendors, as well as their customers from the US . It's happened to vendors before and, of course, has caused pretty serious issues for many of their U.S. customers as well. Mostly because people couldn't keep their source a secret. Just think about what you are asking. You want someone to tell you how they ILLEGALLY acquire something.
> 
> We all take risks by buying online but I for one, prefer to keep my risk as minimal as possible.
> 
> Also, sources do run out of stock. Say vendor X has 25 boxes of '02 BBF's and I am in love with them. If I have given out this source to multiple people then my chance of the vendor not having them when I want them is increased greatly.
> 
> Finally, you would be amazed at what a little research will produce. If you do your homework you can soon be smoking these wonderful cigars.
> 
> One of the main questions I hear is, "OK I found a source but how do I know if they are legitimate or not?". Usually if you PM a member who has experience buying online and ask them IF THE SOURCE IS LEGIT, they will be more than happy to answer if they can. Of course it helps if you have formed some kind of relationship with this person. If you are brand new here and seem to only be looking for sources/verification and have not done your own research then chances are you will not be helped at the time.
> 
> In short, take the time to get to know the members here by being active and outgoing. You will soon become privy to all the little "secrets"
> and to top that off you will make friends with some of the greatest people that you could ever hope to meet.


As a noob I appreciate your post and information. Thank you for that


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



edogg said:


> As a noob I appreciate your post and information. Thank you for that


You are welcome sir.


----------



## Bigtotoro

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



madurolover said:


> Actually you can discuss Cuban cigars all you want. What you may not do is ask openly for sources. Most all cigar forums have this policy in place and the reasons why are the ones I touched on in the original post.
> 
> You may PM others about sources and it is up to them to decide if they want to give them to you. I just wanted the newer guys to understand why most of us do not give them out freely.


I think it is plainly obvious why we do not discuss sources. For the time being, it is still kind of illegal. Not to bring politics into it, but I know that many here are not fans of the president at this time. It is funny that he will almost certainly the one to bring this silly embargo to an end. As for me, I am not stressed about it. When they are a little more readily available, we can all enjoy them together.


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



Bigtotoro said:


> I think it is plainly obvious why we do not discuss sources. For the time being, it is still kind of illegal. Not to bring politics into it, but I know that many here are not fans of the president at this time. It is funny that he will almost certainly the one to bring this silly embargo to an end. As for me, I am not stressed about it. When they are a little more readily available, we can all enjoy them together.


While the illegality of it does play a role that is just one of the many reasons they are not discussed in public or in private.


----------



## Bigtotoro

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



madurolover said:


> While the illegality of it does play a role that is just one of the many reasons they are not discussed in public or in private.


Yeah, there are also reasons of personal enrichment as well. It will be really curious to see what happens when it does end and everything is available. It will be pandemonium for awhile but I wonder what the opinions will be about 9 months after the fact when it is not the new and formerly forbidden thing.


----------



## Tarks

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



Bigtotoro said:


> Yeah, there are also reasons of personal enrichment as well. It will be really curious to see what happens when it does end and everything is available. It will be pandemonium for awhile but I wonder what the opinions will be about 9 months after the fact when it is not the new and formerly forbidden thing.


If this happens, and I'm not convinced that it will you can rest assured that the quality of cc's will go down. Just cause the US lifts the embargo doesn't mean Cuba will allow American business into the country with open arms. It just won't happen.


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



Bigtotoro said:


> Yeah, there are also reasons of personal enrichment as well. It will be really curious to see what happens when it does end and everything is available. It will be pandemonium for awhile but I wonder what the opinions will be about 9 months after the fact when it is not the new and formerly forbidden thing.


My guess is that opinions on them will be close to the same as they are in every other country in the world. :2

As far as the embargo, I am all for whatever ends up being best for the people of Cuba.


----------



## Bigtotoro

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



Tarks said:


> If this happens, and I'm not convinced that it will. Just cause the US lifts the embargo doesn't mean Cuba will allow American business into the country with open arms. It just won't happen.
> 
> But if it does, you can rest assured that the quality of cc's will go down.


Short term I think you are right. But long term, I would think it would be the exact opposite. Some of the talent that left all those years ago might be tempted back.


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



Bigtotoro said:


> Short term I think you are right. But long term, I would think it would be the exact opposite. Some of the talent that left all those years ago might be tempted back.


I would love to see people such as DPG be able to blend Cuban tobacco with tobacco from other countries. I think a Cuban/Nicaraguan blend would be superb.


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

Also let's get back to the topic here which was, "Why are sources such a secret?".

If anyone would like a discussion on the embargo, the repercussions of lifting it, etc. then please start a thread on it or continue one of the existing threads.

Thank you


----------



## Koolpsych

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

I think this thread makes sense, although I am unclear as to how one would actually verify a source for themself.

Should we go ahead an order a few cc's from a source and then check what we get against pictures/descriptions of the real thing? I just find it hard to swallow a loss if all I get is a very nice counterfeit. (But hey I've heard of a few people actually liking the counterfeits just fine!)


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



Koolpsych said:


> I think this thread makes sense, although I am unclear as to how one would actually verify a source for themself.
> 
> Should we go ahead an order a few cc's from a source and then check what we get against pictures/descriptions of the real thing? I just find it hard to swallow a loss if all I get is a very nice counterfeit. (But hey I've heard of a few people actually liking the counterfeits just fine!)


As I stated before, if you PM a member here that you know to be an active online buyer and ask them to verify your source most would be happy to do it. I would only recommend asking about 1 or 2 though. The reason being that at least you took some time and put some thought into it. If you just google and send someone a long list in hopes that they will point out which are legit and which are not then you may get ignored.

One thing I will say though is that the old adage, "If it seems to good to be true it probably is" is in full effect here. If you see prices that are insanely lower than what they should be then stay far, far away.


----------



## karmaz00

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

good point


----------



## KINGLISH

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

Nice post!


----------



## mlbar1153

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

This is a good thread for a beginner on why things are such as they are.


----------



## Dgar

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



Bigtotoro said:


> I wonder what the opinions will be about 9 months after the fact when it is not the new and formerly forbidden thing.


Hopefully well be talking about a Nic/Cuban blend.... now that would be cool.


----------



## shuckins

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



mlbar1153 said:


> This is a good thread for a beginner on why things are such as they are.


well put mike!


----------



## GoodFella

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

when first starting off it can be hard to find a good source. later on when u get a few u will see that there is a ton out. a good hour on google u can find some. dont forget that if u do live in the usa dont wait your time looking for CC.:nono:


----------



## bartolomeo

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

First of all, thanks for letting me join this board. I really do like it here and trying to build my post count so I can start to PM and posting pics

As a fairly newbie, this post was something I should of read after I first joined, silly me

To be honest, I am in the stage of buying singles and trying out various sources to see what cigars I like and how the sources work as well.

It would be nice to bounce a couple of sources off some long standing members to get their thoughts too I might add

My goal is to have 2-3 sources worldwide which will be my main places of businesses 

Thanks again for having me and look forward to contributing soon

Respectfully,

Bart


----------



## GoodFella

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



bartolomeo said:


> First of all, thanks for letting me join this board. I really do like it here and trying to build my post count so I can start to PM and posting pics
> 
> As a fairly newbie, this post was something I should of read after I first joined, silly me
> 
> To be honest, I am in the stage of buying singles and trying out various sources to see what cigars I like and how the sources work as well.
> 
> It would be nice to bounce a couple of sources off some long standing members to get their thoughts too I might add
> 
> My goal is to have 2-3 sources worldwide which will be my main places of businesses
> 
> Thanks again for having me and look forward to contributing soon
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Bart


you have to get your post # up before you can PM?

Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## asmartbull

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



madurolover said:


> As I stated before, if you PM a member here that you know to be an active online buyer and ask them to verify your source most would be happy to do it. I would only recommend asking about 1 or 2 though. The reason being that at least you took some time and put some thought into it. If you just google and send someone a long list in hopes that they will point out which are legit and which are not then you may get ignored.
> 
> One thing I will say though is that the old adage, "If it seems to good to be true it probably is" is in full effect here. If you see prices that are insanely lower than what they should be then stay far, far away.


This conversation and topic is pretty simple and the answers speak for themselves. I wish I would have found this site a cpl yrs ago. Some good folk here with good advise. I have been hanging in the back-round and have noted the professionalism by many. I am a newbie to the site and CC's, but not cigars. ......I appreciate all the time the veterans are putting in
Semper-Fi
Al


----------



## asmartbull

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Thanks for taking the time to do this
Really helps us newbies to CC
Al
Semper-Fi


----------



## jessejava187

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

Being new myself, I just wanted to say that, for me yeah what you guys said is 100% right, with some effort, time and good friends. You can get in with a good place. See right now i only have one, i would love more, but that will take time, and im ok with that. Its kind of like buying pot, lots of people are ok it, but no one just wants to say yeah i get it from so and so. Me i dont smoke green anymore, But you get what im saying. I would never ask someone for a sorce but if they give me one its out of friendship. I love CCs, and there is nothing like them, but if you cant be 100% sure what your getting is legit, there are so maybe good NCs out there, to go with untill you find a sorce you know is the real deal.


----------



## CigarDetective

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

I agree thanks alot. I have a list to go by!!!


----------



## Randy_LL

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

thanks Dustin,,, i have added them all to my list


----------



## NeverBend

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



Bigtotoro said:


> ...Not to bring politics into it, but I know that many here are not fans of the president at this time. It is funny that he will almost certainly the one to bring this silly embargo to an end. As for me, I am not stressed about it. When they are a little more readily available, we can all enjoy them together.


Hi BigToToro,

I think any president that tries to re-establish ties to Cuba will need to wait for:

1 - Death of Castro.
2 - That president's second term (so they don't estrange votes).

and perhaps
3 - Be a republican (similar to Nixon opening China) because a Democrat risks being called soft.
4 - Death of Raoul Castro.
5 - Death of 1st generation Cuban emigrees.

I hope that you're right but many were certain that 2nd term Bill Clinton would establish relations with Cuba. I'm not certain that it will happen in my lifetime.

Regards,

Pete


----------



## Tarks

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



NeverBend said:


> Hi BigToToro,
> 
> I think any president that tries to re-establish ties to Cuba will need to wait for:
> 
> 1 - Death of Castro.
> 2 - That president's second term (so they don't estrange votes).
> 
> and perhaps
> 3 - Be a republican (similar to Nixon opening China) because a Democrat risks being called soft.
> 4 - Death of Raoul Castro.
> 5 - Death of 1st generation Cuban emigrees.
> 
> I hope that you're right but many were certain that 2nd term Bill Clinton would establish relations with Cuba. I'm not certain that it will happen in my lifetime.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Pete


I agree. And even if the Embargo is lifted doesn't mean Cuba will trade with the USA or allow Americans into the country freely.


----------



## bimmian

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*

I see that no one has touched this thread for a few years...

Has anyone patented an abbreviation for the new Cohiba Siglo VI Gran Reservas? I'm going to start it up with CSVIGR... Feel free to add an extra RE, for "Retarded Expensive", as you see fit. :nod:


----------



## Snake Hips

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



bimmian said:


> I see that no one has touched this thread for a few years...
> 
> Has anyone patented an abbreviation for the new Cohiba Siglo VI Gran Reservas? I'm going to start it up with CSVIGR... Feel free to add an extra RE, for "Retarded Expensive", as you see fit. :nod:


CGR has been established I thought : P


----------



## SkinsFanLarry

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*

This site may help too.....

Packaging Information

It contains the following information:

Finished Cigars
Packaging Types
Date Codes
Factory Codes
Box Stamps
Box Seals
Warranty Seals
Health, Logo & Duty Paid Stickers
Habanos Packaging Codes


----------



## Midian

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

I get the feeling my local B&M has a significant stash of forbidden fruit. I have yet to bring up the subject, but I do have a pretty good work around in mind that may eventually lead to the topic.

Think I'll give that a spin on Saturday, see what happens. It'd be awesome to have a local connection, as it would be the only one I'd have!


----------



## Cigary

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



Midian said:


> I get the feeling my local B&M has a significant stash of forbidden fruit. I have yet to bring up the subject, but I do have a pretty good work around in mind that may eventually lead to the topic.
> 
> Think I'll give that a spin on Saturday, see what happens. It'd be awesome to have a local connection, as it would be the only one I'd have!


I have lived in a lot of big cities in the US and know that most B&M's have their secret stash. Understand that this is something that should not even be asked unless you are a friend of the owner because they could lose their livlihood should that kind of information get out.

Even if you think you can get inside information it's best if you let them tell you about it once you develop a relationship where they feel you can be trusted. There are people who listen to everything that goes on in the B&M's and anytime you hear "cubans" being mentioned that perks up alot of ears. Try and be very discreet when broaching this subject matter and well out of earshot of everyone else. Just my 2 cents on this.ipe:


----------



## Snake Hips

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



Midian said:


> I get the feeling my local B&M has a significant stash of forbidden fruit. I have yet to bring up the subject, but I do have a pretty good work around in mind that may eventually lead to the topic.
> 
> Think I'll give that a spin on Saturday, see what happens. It'd be awesome to have a local connection, as it would be the only one I'd have!


And also be aware that if they have any forbidden fruit, it's probably fake, like 99% of all U.S. B&Ms.


----------



## Midian

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



Cigary said:


> Even if you think you can get inside information it's best if you let them tell you about it once you develop a relationship where they feel you can be trusted. There are people who listen to everything that goes on in the B&M's and anytime you hear "cubans" being mentioned that perks up alot of ears. Try and be very discreet when broaching this subject matter and well out of earshot of everyone else. Just my 2 cents on this.ipe:


Fair enough. Sounds entirely reasonable.

I mentioned in pother posts that I'm going to Costa Rica in November. I'll wager I'll be able to enjoy the real deal while there. Any suggestions on what I ought to be looking for?

Cheers.


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



Midian said:


> Fair enough. Sounds entirely reasonable.
> 
> I mentioned in pother posts that I'm going to Costa Rica in November. I'll wager I'll be able to enjoy the real deal while there. Any suggestions on what I ought to be looking for?
> 
> Cheers.


I would only shop at the LCdH stores. I found 3 in Costa Rica. The cities they are in are listed below.

Playa Herradura - Marina Village Local No. 12-B, Marina Los Sueños

San José - San Pedro Montes de Oca 100 Este y 125 Norte de La Fuente de la Hispanidad

Playa Jacó - Plaza Coral, Local 52, Playa Jaco, Costa Rica


----------



## smelvis

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

Also while you are in the San Jose area it's worth a trip to =

Don Benigno :: Official Site :: Premium Costa Rican Cigars

Don Benigno is a local and will give you a tour a cigar and an espresso and enjoy it with you, I bought some but so far still don't really like them. Waiting to see if age makes a difference. The are Costa Rican though!

Here is an interesting link to read as well. Old but interesting.

Hunting Cuban Cigars in San Jose Costa Rica

I can't offer anything else looks like brother Donnie has it covered, have a blast though I love it there, shit I wish I was there now!!:violin:


----------



## Midian

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

Thanks for the info, guys, looks like I have my work cut out for me. The LCdH sounds promising. Those are legit, then?

Hell, maybe I ought to just bring my own nics and hondurans and stay so bloody sauced I don't even have to worry about it =)

EDIT:

just found this
_
Don't worry, there are indeed genuine Cuban cigars to found in Costa Rica. When in Costa Rica, shop at reputable cigar stores and lounges as well as duty-free shops. Avoid street vendors or small, questionable-looking shops that sells cigars. The official Habanos distributor for Costa Rica is CORPORACION CALLINI S.A. They are the only official Habanos distributor - personally appointed by Habanos SA - for Costa Rica. When you visit a store in Costa Rica, ask the staff who their distributor for Cuban cigars is. Reputable stores should have a storefront sticker that says they are an authorized Habanos store supplied by Callini SA in addition to a Habanos SA sticker. I believe there is also a La Casa Del Habanos store (LCDH) in Costa Rica as well. These are reputable stores as they are supplied by Habanos and only carry genuine Cuban cigars.

Here's the contact info for Callini SA if you would like to contact them with questions or concerns regarding authorized retailers in Costa Rica:

Contact:
President: Mr. Gian Pio Callini
Marketing Policy Director: Mr. Enrico Callini

Address: San Pedro De Montes De Oca, 100 mts Este, 100 mts Norte de La Fuente de La Hispanidad, Apartado 2057-2050 San Pedro De Montes De Oca, Costa Rica

Phone: (506) 253-11-48
Fax: (506) 524-13-48
Email: [email protected], [email protected]
_


----------



## veteranvmb

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

anyone have a good source, ......?????

Ha Ha just kidding. Jerry


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

I think the Pharmacy has a cream for sources.


----------



## bimmian

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



Snake Hips said:


> CGR has been established I thought : P


Aaaagh, I missed my shot at fame and immortality!! And their abbreviation is WAAAY better than mine! :bawling:

Nah, thanx! I didn't know that!


----------



## Jazzmunkee

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Well that settles it. Nice post! After two years, I've officially made the decision to let myself fall even farther down the slope (and into CC's). Wish me luck boys, I'm going in.


----------



## triad47

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Thank you! This is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## Cypress

*Habanos Stamp Verification (Informational Topic)*

I think this is valuable to see if you are getting the real deal of fakes.

Stamp to Verify


----------



## Cigary

*Re: Verify your Habanos Stamp on your box*

Great resource,,,this will probably alleviate a lot of worries out there for those brothers who love the Cuban tobacco. WTG Sam,,,bump for you on this!


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: Verify your Habanos Stamp on your box*

Just a heads up, this is only good for boxes starting in 2009.

Good find Sam. Just didn't want guys with boxes from 2008 or before to think that their boxes are not legit.

RG boost for ya! :tu


----------



## Wild 7EVEN

*Re: Verify your Habanos Stamp on your box*

that one is going in my favorites list! thanks Sam.


----------



## JGD

*Re: Verify your Habanos Stamp on your box*

Just wanted to give a heads up... I'v heard that there are still alot of glitches with this system. One thing that seems to be common is that it will state that your sticks are from a different line.


----------



## Snake Hips

*Re: Verify your Habanos Stamp on your box*



madurolover said:


> Just a heads up, this is only good for boxes starting in 2009.
> 
> Good find Sam. Just didn't want guys with boxes from 2008 or before to think that their boxes are not legit.
> 
> RG boost for ya! :tu


There are 2008 boxes with the new warranty seals on them, so there are exceptions to this.

@Cypress
This tool is valuable, but not surefire in any way. Apart from the aforementioned glitches, many legitimate boxes have the serial number removed by the vendor.


----------



## Deemancpa

*Re: Verify your Habanos Stamp on your box*

How do you verify pre 2009?


----------



## Habanolover

*Re: Verify your Habanos Stamp on your box*



Deemancpa said:


> How do you verify pre 2009?


By trusting your source.


----------



## LincolnSmokes

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Very helpful for a Noob like me. Looking forward to some CCs.


----------



## vanvan84

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Thanks this will really help next time I am on vacation and I can actually obtain some. Oh how I hate Fidel or any Castro for that matter


----------



## minicooper

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Great list! It will come handy when I go to Montreal in a couple of weeks so I'll know which cigars to .... sniff.


----------



## Magnate

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



minicooper said:


> Great list! It will come handy when I go to Montreal in a couple of weeks so I'll know which cigars to .... sniff.


If Montreal is like Vancouver, BC, you're going to want to take some smokes with you... Taxes on tobacco is ultra high (for good reason, but that's Off Topic).

I had my first MX2 (yes, I know, NC, but good for reference) in Vancouver and it was $22 + sales tax. For a single. In contrast, I've bought boxes of 20 MX2's for $60 from the devil...

I also bought a Cohiba Maduro 5 that night... $48... still haven't smoked it.


----------



## SmoknTaz

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*



Magnate said:


> If Montreal is like Vancouver, BC, you're going to want to take some smokes with you... Taxes on tobacco is ultra high (for good reason, but that's Off Topic).
> 
> I had my first MX2 (yes, I know, NC, but good for reference) in Vancouver and it was $22 + sales tax. For a single. In contrast, I've bought boxes of 20 MX2's for $60 from the devil...
> 
> I also bought a Cohiba Maduro 5 that night... $48... still haven't smoked it.


:tpd: Bring your own smokes unless if you're going to just "Sniff", in that case bring a bigger wallet!


----------



## PJD

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Do yourself a favour - when you go to Montréal, save some time and just go to the LCDH up on Sherbrooke St (near Bishop, IIRC). Be prepared for obscene prices though. A Siglo VI will set you back $75 or more (per stick) and most mid-range Habanos are in the $30-50 range. There are other places that sell Habanos in the city, but at least one (on Ste. Catherine St.) is an awful shop IMHO with no humidity control and caters to American tourists who don't know any better. LOTS of fakes around the city, too. My hotel up there had the famous glass-top "Esplendido" box in their gift shop.

There are a couple of really good cigar bars you may want to look into as well. Very small markups on cigars, good food and whisky selection. The one I'm thinking of is up in Mile End (stop by Schwartz' for some smoked meat and a dozen Fairmount bagels on the way back!).


----------



## minicooper

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Wow.. $30-50 is a pretty rough hit per smoke. I guess this will mean more money for food. hahaha.
Thanks guys for the heads up!

Sorry op. :focus:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*Re: Verify your Habanos Stamp on your box*

Anytime i get a box the numbers are sliced off with a razor.
I trust my source so i really don't care. I guess they don't want anyone knowing where they get them from.:decision:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



sirwood said:


> What about this code?
> GKIJUL03
> 
> A reputable HK dealer is offering Monte #2 with this code. I am unfamiliar with the GKI prefix.
> 
> Is this a new factory? I can not find any box code index that lists GKI. In addition, what are your thoughts on buying a cuban brand produced at a site other than the 'main factory'?


I have smoked many cigars with this code year. The ones that really stick out in my mind were that special selection Robusto's from that year. The ones in the wood box rolled with special leaves from the Vuelta Abajo. Did i spell that right:-|. Anyways you know what i meant i think.:rockon:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> I think the Pharmacy has a cream for sources.


Love that avatar could hang your hat on those or even dial one of those old fashion rotatory phones.:high5:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*

Just looked through my old boxes also found.
Cohiba Selecion Reserva: GKIJUL03:kev:


----------



## McCleod

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



poker said:


> I agree with cigartexan 100%
> (like anyone would pass up a box with a 1994 date code because of the factory LOL)
> 
> but heres what I have on file for those who missed it:
> 
> La Corona : EOG, EAR
> 
> H.Upmann: ECA
> 
> H. Del Moncada: RPO
> 
> Partazas: OSU
> 
> Briones ( Romeo Juliet): PEL
> 
> EL Laguito ( Cohiba ): CLE
> 
> J. Cano : ARA
> 
> Pinar Del Rio : LRL, SLA
> 
> Holguin : PUL, URE, UPA, IESC
> 
> Villa Clara: URL, LES, SUA, CPV, RSE, PUC
> 
> S. Espiritus : VCR, DUO, REC, PAS, USP, APE, LUL, CLO, SRA, OVU
> 
> La Habana: CAV, ALV, SSU, VEL, SOL, PAR, SCO, LPE
> 
> Cienfuergos: EOP, LAC, SEL, PUV
> 
> Granma: ACS, PLO
> 
> S de Cuba: OLA
> 
> Carlos Balino ( Rey Del Mundo) LOC
> 
> CURRENT DATE CODES:
> 
> Month Codes
> 
> In English In Spanish Code
> January Enero ENE
> February Febrero FEB
> March Marzo MAR
> April Abril ABR
> May Mayo MAY
> June Junio JUN
> July Julio JUL
> August Agosto AGO
> September Setiembre SET
> October Octubre OCT
> November Noviembre NOV
> December Diciembre DIC
> 
> Year Codes
> Year Code
> 2000 00
> 2001 01
> 2002 02
> 2003 03
> 2004 04
> 2005 05
> ... and so on.
> 
> Format and Samples
> 
> The new Date Codes are five digits: XXXYY
> 
> The first three digits "XXX" represent the month portion of the code while the last two digits "YY" represent the year.
> Example Decoded
> ENE00 January 2000
> NOV02 November 2002
> ABR00 April 2000
> DIC04 December 2004
> 
> Known Factory Codes
> 
> La Corona : EOG, EAR
> H.Upmann: ECA
> H. Del Moncada: RPO
> Partazas: OSU
> Briones ( Romeo Juliet): PEL
> EL Laguito ( Cohiba ): CLE
> J. Cano : ARA
> Pinar Del Rio : LRL, SLA
> Holguin : PUL, URE, UPA, IESC
> Villa Clara: URL, LES, SUA, CPV, RSE, PUC
> S. Espiritus : VCR, DUO, REC, PAS, USP, APE, LUL, CLO, SRA, OVU
> La Habana: CAV, ALV, SSU, VEL, SOL, PAR, SCO, LPE
> Cienfuergos: EOP, LAC, SEL, PUV
> Granma: ACS, PLO
> S de Cuba: OLA
> Carlos Balino ( Rey Del Mundo) LOC
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 05/99 - 12/99 DATE CODES:
> 
> Date Codes
> 
> May 1999 EPOO
> June 1999 ESOO
> July 1999 EUOO
> August 1999 EAOO
> September 1999 EOOO
> October 1999 LEOO
> November 1999 LLOO
> December 1999 LROO
> 
> ~ Factory Codes Unknown ~
> 
> ~ Important Note ~
> 
> During this interim seven month period some of the factories did not adopt these codes, but continued to utilize the previous version of 01/99 - 05/99 Codes.
> 
> To make matters even more confusing, other factories seem to have adopted a blend of all the codes: the 01/99 NETAGIDOCU codes, and the pre-99 NIVELACUSO codes. Whether this was intentional or just the byproduct of the rapid changes is unknown, however it can be very confusing.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 01/99 - 05/99 CUBAN BOX CODES:
> 
> Havana Factories - Fábricas de La Habana
> Ciudad de La Habana - Havana
> Carlos Baliño, formerly El Rey del Mundo EGD
> Briones Montoto, formerly Romeo y Julieta EDC
> El Laguito EUN
> Francisco Pérez Germán, formerly Partagás EAT
> Miguel Fernández Roig, formerly La Corona EOG
> Héroes de Moncada ENI
> José Martí, formerly H. Upmann ECA
> Juan Cano Sainz, formerly Por Larrañaga EEO
> 
> Provincial Factories - Fábricas de Provincias
> Cienfuegos Province
> Cienfuegos I OTC
> Cienfuegos II OAI
> Cruces OOG
> Cumanayagua OET
> Lajas OIN
> 
> Granma Province
> Bayamo NAT
> Jiguaní NOO
> 
> Holguín Province
> Antilla UNG
> Gibara UDI
> Holguín I UAN
> Holguín II UCE
> San Andrés UET
> 
> La Habana Province
> Artemisa I TEN
> Artemisa II TEC
> Bejucal TND
> Güines TOU
> Güira I TAE
> Güira II TDC
> Quivicán TIO
> San Antonio I TCI
> San Antonio II TNG
> San Antonio de las Vegas TGT
> San Nicolás de Bari TUD
> Santa Cruz del Norte TTA
> 
> Pinar del Rio Province
> Candelaria GDI
> Consolación del Sur GAO
> Piloto GCN
> Pinar del Río GNU
> San Juan (Rio Seco) GOC
> 
> Sancti-Spíritus Province
> Arroyo Blanco CEG
> Cabaiguán COT
> Fomento CGI
> Guayos CNE
> Jatibonico CTO
> Perea CUN
> Sancti-Spíritus CID
> Taguasco CDU
> Trinidad CAC
> Zaza del Medio CCA
> 
> Santiago de Cuba Province
> Santiago de Cuba AGE
> 
> Villa Clara Province
> Báez DNU
> Camajuaní DDE
> Esperanza DIT
> Manicaragua DEC
> Placetas DGC
> Quemado de Güines DAI
> Ranchuelo DOD
> Remedios DCO
> Santa Clara I DTA
> Santa Clara II DAT
> Santo Domingo DNC
> Vueltas DUN
> 
> Month Codes
> 
> January UN
> February UE
> March UT
> April UA
> May UG
> June UI
> July UD
> August UO
> September UC
> October NU
> November NN
> December NE
> 
> Number Codes
> 
> 1 N
> 2 E
> 3 T
> 4 A
> 5 G
> 6 I
> 7 D
> 8 O
> 9 C
> 0 U
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ORIGINAL CUBAN BOX CODES:
> 
> Havana Factories - Fábricas de La Habana
> Ciudad de La Habana - Havana
> Briones Montoto, formerly Romeo y Julieta BM
> Carlos Baliño, formerly El Rey del Mundo CB
> El Habanero EH
> El Laguito EL
> Francisco Pérez Germán, formerly Partagás FPG
> Miguel Fernández Roig, formerly La Corona FR
> Juan Cano Sainz, formerly Por Larrañaga JCS
> José Marti, formerly H. Upmann JM
> Héroes de Moncada HM
> Las Mambisas LM
> 
> Provincial Factories - Fábricas de Provincias
> Cienfuegos Province
> Cienfuegos region (same as CFGS) CFG
> Cienfuegos region (same as CFG) CFGS
> Francisco Donantien, Pinar Del Rio region FD
> Las Villas region LV
> Ricardo Donatien, Pinar del Rio region RD
> Sancti-Spirítus region SS
> Tobacos Lázaro Peña, San Antonio region TLP
> Granma, Bayamo region TTB
> Holguín region TTH
> Villa Clara, Santa Clara region (same as VSC) VC
> Villa Santa Clara, Santa Clara region (same as VC) VSC
> 
> Date Codes
> 1 N
> 2 I
> 3 V
> 4 E
> 5 L
> 6 A
> 7 C
> 8 U
> 9 S
> 0 O
> 
> (examples)
> FPG Francisco Perez German
> OCSC 07/97
> BMNNSA Briones Montoto 11/96
> JM-N0SV Jose Marti 10/93
> NISC-TLP-02 12/97 Tobias Lazaro Pena 02
> VC1-ISU Villa Clara 1 2/98


TMI -- LOL!


----------



## jspilon

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

posted on the wrong window... nice thread btw


----------



## socapots

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

well as a relative newb to cigars in general.. and an extreme newb to CCs this is a nice list to find. And i will ceratinly have to find some of these to give a try.. 
somehow i think if i stick around these parts it wont be hard to fill the humi..


----------



## VoteKinky06

*Re: Verify your Habanos Stamp on your box*

Any idea why a vendor would remove this barcode?

*edit* I should clarify that I have no doubt as to the credibility of this vendor, but don't really understand why they would want to remove this. It offers alot of peace of mind for new customers, and personally, i think it would be cool to be able to enter my code in online


----------



## VoteKinky06

*Re: Verify your Habanos Stamp on your box*

Just got my answer (5 minutes after I asked the question):

Hello Nick,

As a general rule habanos only permits distributors to sell into their own country and the hologram and bar code identifies the individual distributor. In these times of increasing international trade, it is common practice to endeavour to remove these identifying marks, this does occasionally get missed!

Regards,


----------



## karmaz00

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

great list...but there are some that i would say that there not newb smokes..

BBF, cohiba esplendidos, just to point out the 2 that stick out the most....not to say that you should try them, because there fantastic, but not entry level smokes IMO...

everyone is different

my newb list reccomends: (just a few off the top of my head

PLPC
PLP
Ramon allones small club
Hoyo palmas extra
bolivar corona jr.

Value sticks for me:

hoyo palmas ext
PLPC cab 50 (if on sale)
bolivar corona jr, and CE, PC
RASC
SCDLH el principe
JLP (petit caz)


----------



## cruisin66stang

*Re: Verify your Habanos Stamp on your box*

Opps, wrong thread.


----------



## sengjc

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just looked through my old boxes also found.
> Cohiba Selecion Reserva: GKIJUL03:kev:


The GKI factory code probably stands for Guangzhou Kantong Industries, made in China. Part and parcel of globalisation so Habanos SA figured: why the hell not.

Only kidding Tony... :biggrin:


----------



## sengjc

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

HABANOS IS NOT FOR BEGINNERS.

There, enuff said. 

Jokes aside, my recommendation would be to ease beginners in starting with HDM, then H. Upmann followed by RyJ. After that, they should be able to make up their own minds.

My reasons for the above three brands are they are widely distributed and offer sticks at lower price points.


----------



## szyzk

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Great thread! I realize it's old but thanks for having it stickied. While I'm not new to cigars, this side of the world is unexplored so I'm thankful to have a guide.


----------



## StogieJim

*Re: Verify your Habanos Stamp on your box*



VoteKinky06 said:


> Just got my answer (5 minutes after I asked the question):
> 
> Hello Nick,
> 
> As a general rule habanos only permits distributors to sell into their own country and the hologram and bar code identifies the individual distributor. In these times of increasing international trade, it is common practice to endeavour to remove these identifying marks, this does occasionally get missed!
> 
> Regards,


Funny I just got his exact same email,...... fishy...

Another point to be aware of, is that as a general rule habanos only permits distributors to sell into their own country and the hologram and bar code identifies the individual distributor. In these times of increasing international trade, it is common practice to endeavour to remove these identifying marks, this does occasionally get missed! 
Best Regards
Tracy


----------



## madirishman

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

Im new to the forum...I appreciate this post, very helpful info


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

good grief...just when I thought I could see the bottom of the slope the earth opened up again...I guess there's only one thing to say:

GERONIMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

good cc newb list, sir

BTW.... anybody need a new kidney?...I'm going to be selling one soon:biglaugh:


----------



## gentimmy

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

this sticky turned into my order lineup...thank you!

Now i need to allocate funds, preferably legally


----------



## Barefoot

*Re: Verify your Habanos Stamp on your box*

Checked on my first box out of 5 purchased that had the bar code that could be verified. 
It worked perfect!
Thanks,


----------



## usrower321

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

My to try list was long before CC's...now I'm scared. I know this will trump my NC list now.

Thanks for the noob list!


----------



## chewwy26

*Re: Verify your Habanos Stamp on your box*

a big bump for sam thanks man


----------



## bcannon87

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Very Helpful and Very Appreciated!! Thank You!!


----------



## quo155

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

Awesome read...thanks for information throughout this thread!


----------



## designwise1

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

Think of it like this: It is illegal in the United States to possess Cuban cigars. Just like marijuana is illegal to possess. Would you post that you are looking for weed or post who your drug dealer was in your local newspaper?

Use some common sense.


----------



## lebz

*Re: Verify your Habanos Stamp on your box*



Habanolover said:


> Just a heads up, this is only good for boxes starting in 2009.
> 
> Good find Sam. Just didn't want guys with boxes from 2008 or before to think that their boxes are not legit.
> 
> RG boost for ya! :tu


Thanks for this.. was wondering why I was getting an error when inputting the code a few months back :lolat:


----------



## Scrap

*Re: The seceret Habano code...*

I read this whole post,gave myself a headache!:biggrin1:This is turning into a science
Ernie


----------



## Scrap

*Re: Habanos For Beginners*

Great post!
I'm learning more and more!
Thanks Scrap


----------



## sum12nv

*Re: Why are "sources" such a secret?*

Whew... what a read. My heads spinning now


----------



## piperdown

Wow! I haven't read this thread in ages!


----------



## newbcub

*Re: Verify your Habanos Stamp on your box*

So much good information in this thread from some Long time members..
Plus it's funny to read if you have the time.. 
Cheers


----------



## piperdown

Sometimes good 'ol posts need a bump....and looky here, a good old thread.


----------



## mi000ke

Fantastic thread with great info. For us newbies into the world of CCs who are about to make our first purchase, if we want to try them now we will need to be smoking them young (assuming I don't want to pay up for vintage cigars). Most of what I've read recommends letting CCs age for anywhere from 1-10 years. I'd go crazy waiting a year or two - let alone 10 - to enjoy what I plan to buy. While I do plan to get some to put away for a while, can anyone suggest a list of CCs that would be good to smoke young, even if they will improve with age? Thanks.


----------



## pmr1010

For me - solely for me - I have enjoyed almost all CCs as soon as I've received them. Except Cohiba. They aren't very good fresh IMO. But I've rarely had a CC that I would say wasn't good fresh, they just change with age and the harshness reduces in some while the power reduces in others. 

I think some good ones are Partagas Series No 4 and Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No 2 and they are smoking nicely in their first year - from 2013/14 production years. At least that seems to be a general consensus.

I hope that helps.


----------



## cakeanddottle

recent SCdLH EP, Punch DC and SLRR are divine now


----------



## protekk

mi000ke said:


> can anyone suggest a list of CCs that would be good to smoke young, even if they will improve with age? Thanks.


Do not be intimidated by the belief that aging makes the cigar because A lot of recent production is smoking great right off the truck. Many havanas are approachable with just a bit of rest time to get your desired humidity. A few that deserve honorable mention IMO are:

Boli PC and Beli FInos
SLR Regios and Serie A
Upmann Connie 1and half corona
Party SD 4 and 898
QDO coronas and Imperiales
Punch Punch
HDM 1 and 2

Really the list goes on. Most of these will mature and round out over time but better now than never.:smoke:


----------



## OnePyroTec

Wow, what a treat to re-read old posts from some of my mentors. Thanks for digging in the archives.


----------



## JIK

Wow some great info in here. 

Maybe a dumb question but what does A/t mean? I've seen it on some sites that sell CC's but have never figured out what it ment.


----------



## protekk

JIK said:


> what does A/t mean? I've seen it on some sites that sell CC's but have never figured out what it ment.


Tubos or cigars packaged in aluminum tubes


----------



## JIK

Aluminum! That makes sense. Thanks hehe.


----------



## pmr1010

Al-you-minium for those over seas.


----------



## mi000ke

Thanks, guys. 1st shipment on its way. Boli RCs and PD4s for now and later, Monte 2s for layaway.


----------



## protekk

mi000ke said:


> Thanks, guys. 1st shipment on its way. Boli RCs and PD4s for now and later, Monte 2s for layaway.


Nice! May your birds land safely....


----------



## mi000ke

protekk said:


> Nice! May your birds land safely....


The eagle has landed (in just two days!) - and all checks out. Thanks again for suggestions.


----------



## Sigaar

mi000ke said:


> The eagle has landed (in just two days!) - and all checks out. Thanks again for suggestions.


Wow, 2 days! My most recent order took 3 days just to actually ship!


----------



## mi000ke

Sigaar said:


> Wow, 2 days! My most recent order took 3 days just to actually ship!


Two day in transit - took an additional 2 days to actually process the order and ship it, but even 4 days in total was great.


----------



## TomF

*Re: Verify your Habanos Stamp on your box*



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Anytime i get a box the numbers are sliced off with a razor.
> I trust my source so i really don't care. I guess they don't want anyone knowing where they get them from.:decision:


If the vendor scrapes or cuts off the barcode and serial number it doesn't matter anymore. The serial number can still be found on the most recent Warranty Seals. Go to The Cuban Cigar Website (Google it) and scroll down to "Current Warranty Seal - circa late-2010 on". Read what it says about micro-printing on the newest seals.


----------



## Frankenstein

*Re: Verify your Habanos Stamp on your box*



TomF said:


> If the vendor scrapes or cuts off the barcode and serial number it doesn't matter anymore. The serial number can still be found on the most recent Warranty Seals. Go to The Cuban Cigar Website (Google it) and scroll down to "Current Warranty Seal - circa late-2010 on". Read what it says about micro-printing on the newest seals.


Ive seen vendors scrape off that micro printing too... I don't use them anymore.


----------



## Ddandoy

*Re: Verify your Habanos Stamp on your box*

got my first shipment today 3 pack of monte #4 and hoyo ep#2. do they usually come already open with the stamps cut?


----------



## magoo6541

*Re: Verify your Habanos Stamp on your box*



Frankenstein said:


> Ive seen vendors scrape off that micro printing too... I don't use them anymore.


I don't even bother checking the serial numbers anymore. But... Every time I get a box with the numbers cut and scraped off, I kind of challenge myself to piece together the code. Every time I've received one, the numbers aren't completely scraped off and you can get a piece here or a piece there. I haven't had a box code I couldn't figure out.


----------



## TomF

This has been driving me crazy. My cigars cleared customs at JFK on Tuesday. Today is Friday. I live 25 miles from JFK. They can get from Switzerland to NYC in 4 days and then it takes USPS less than an hour to get them from JFK to White Plains, which is about 20 minutes away from my house but then another 3 days to get them from White Plains to me?? They left White Plains TWICE yesterday, once at 1:30PM and then again as noted below at 8:34 PM they left again??? WTF is up with that? That just sucks balls. They better effin' get here today.



> April 23, 2015 , 8:34 pm
> Departed USPS Facility
> WHITE PLAINS, NY 10610
> Your item departed our USPS facility in WHITE PLAINS, NY 10610 on April 23, 2015 at 8:34 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.
> 
> April 22, 2015 , 4:24 am
> Arrived at USPS Facility
> WHITE PLAINS, NY 10610
> 
> April 22, 2015 , 3:31 am
> Departed USPS Facility
> FLUSHING, NY 11351
> 
> April 21, 2015 , 9:35 pm
> Arrived at USPS Facility
> FLUSHING, NY 11351
> 
> Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
> 
> April 16, 2015 , 6:33 pm
> Processed Through Sort Facility
> ZURICH 1, SWITZERLAND
> 
> April 16, 2015 , 8:21 am
> Acceptance


----------



## NormH3

I don' have a lot of faith in the USPS tracking system. I've seen some weird things both with business and personal orders. Best you can do is call the local postmaster if it doesn't arrive soon.


----------



## TomF

They did finally arrive, on the 25th. 5 days to get through customs from Zurich, then another 4 days to go the last 25 miles from JFK. It's better when they don't provide tracking. Then I fret a lot less...


----------

